# Kassius gets released? OHNOOO! (I knoooowwwww!)



## Jerichoholic274

Via NoDQ.com



> According to PWInsider.com, WWE has released Chris Spradlin from his developmental deal this week. He was known as Kassius Ohno on NXT and Chris Hero before joining WWE.
> 
> He’s already been announced to face Hurricane Helms on November 16th for Pro Wrestling Syndicate in Rahway, NJ.
> 
> Stay tuned to NoDQ.com for further details.




I didn't see his match a couple weeks back, so today was the first time I've seen him in a while.

He looked completely different.

The match weren't great, but weren't bad neither. That last elbow he hit Harper with made me cringe.

WAR OHNO


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



A$AP said:


>


sorry, the wwe website haven't seemed to have updated the nxt page with new pics. I'd assumed some people had seen it already.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

He looks really good, hopefully this will help him onto the main roster soon.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Hope he waits another few months or so to get on the main roster. He may be thinner but he still looks considerably un-muscular for his height, which is only a bad thing when you're in the WWE.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Chris Hero KASSIUS OHNO FOR WWE CHAMP...

:mark:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



OXI said:


> Hope he waits another few months or so to get on the main roster. He may be thinner but he still looks considerably un-muscular for his height, which is only a bad thing when you're in the WWE.


They seem to be doing a slow build for him on NXT right now, probably to get the belt after Sami Zayn does (which should be very soon). He will probably debut on the main roster after WM 30.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

I was super happy to see him using the rolling elbow again. He abandoned it for a while after Barrett started using the Bull Hammer but busted out a couple last night. Even if he doesn't get the pin off it it's a great move. When he did the pass elbow followed by the dropkick through the ropes (my 2 favorite Ohno moves) was awesome. And the blockbuster too. So glad he's back!


----------



## Raw2003

Lilou said:


> He looks really good, hopefully this will help him onto the main roster soon.


I hope so


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Ohno has a weird body type. He is really skinny now but he still has that flabby stomach with those love handles and he has no muscle at all on his body the way it looks.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



SAMCRO said:


> Ohno has a weird body type. He is really skinny now but he still has that flabby stomach with those love handles and he has no muscle at all on his body the way it looks.


He was much, much bigger ten years ago or so and that's more or less the look you're stuck with after dramatic weight loss. The skin loosens to accommodate the extra fat, so when you lose that fat you're stuck with the stretched skin.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

God he's sooooo skinny, someone tell him to eat a burger and put on some weight.


----------



## McNugget

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

He just needs to bulk up now. If he can gain the same amount of size that Daniel Bryan gained in the beginning of his tenure with WWE, Ohno will look great. That extra skin will fill back out. The all black attire really helped him, too. Looked slick as hell.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

LOL @ all the people question his work ethic a few weeks ago. He looks good. He has nothing left to learn. Call him up as Punk and Bryan's surprise partner vs the Wyatt Family at Survivor Series.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

I'm not sure what more people want from this dude.


----------



## KO Lariat

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



SAMCRO said:


> Ohno has a weird body type. He is really skinny now but he still has that flabby stomach with those love handles and he has no muscle at all on his body the way it looks.


Genetics


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

I only like really muscular guys! :vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince4 :vince5 :vince6 :vince7


----------



## WWE

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



A$AP said:


>


Oh god :lmao


----------



## kev2013

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Would be good to see Ohno get his chance.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> LOL @ all the people question his work ethic a few weeks ago. He looks good.* He has nothing left to learn.* Call him up as Punk and Bryan's surprise partner vs the Wyatt Family at Survivor Series.


You mean except how to work the WWE style?

I'll have to check this out though. Admittedly I've been slacking on NXT and I've heard good things about this match. Albeit Harper is a GREAT worker.


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

yeah another non wrestler looking guy ,but everyone loveshim because hes from indies YEEEEEEAAAH


----------



## Klee

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

I think he'll be in NXT for a short while yet, he needs to keep developing.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



Pycckue said:


> yeah another non wrestler looking guy ,but everyone loveshim because hes from indies YEEEEEEAAAH


Vince is that you?

"Non wrestler looking guy"?

HBK, Hart, Benoit, Guerrero, Punk and Bryan = *WRESTLERS*

Cena, Ryback, Rock =* SPORTS ENTERTAINERS*


----------



## NO!

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



Pycckue said:


> yeah another non wrestler looking guy ,but everyone loveshim because hes from indies YEEEEEEAAAH


I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic but the guy is 6'4 and has a pretty good look to go along with it IMO. Not everyone from the indies deserves a spot on the WWE roster. Chris Hero just happens to be one of those special talents to come from ROH, and a lot of fans appreciated his work there because they like to watch great matches. I know, it's crazy!


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Ohno is easily the most overrated talent on NXT.

Im sure with the right gimmick and booking he could get over on the main shows...but thats basically true of anyone because of how casuals work.

he's nothing special in the ring (or atleast, in a WWE ring), he's nothing special on the mic and he is certainly nothing special to look at.

The other indie royalty that have come to WWE (Cesaro, Bryan, Punk, Zayne) are lightyears ahead of him.
If you consider other hugely popular indie guys who have transitioned to national companies, so are Aries and Samoa Joe.


----------



## shought321

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

He needs to put on some weight or he'll never make it to the main roster.


----------



## Green

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Hero is super talented, if he gets a shot he will make it.

He looks to me like he's back on the roids, probably desperate to get called up.


----------



## Macker

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Ohno is skinny fat
:drake1


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

He doesn't look like shit anymore but I agree with OXI (too lazy to quote), he should bulk up/tone up a bit considering WWEs MO is "big guys" again.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



Pycckue said:


> yeah another non wrestler looking guy ,but everyone loveshim because hes from indies YEEEEEEAAAH


Well, goddamn. We are a bunch of idiots for enjoying _skill_. Slap us all and bring us another three or four muscle marys who can't move for the life of themselves.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

...he's been released.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Pwinsider is reporting that ohno was released today.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Congrats on fucking up again WWE


----------



## Stad

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

:ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Am I grasping at straws for hoping that this is a work? perhaps to bring him back as a guy who shows up at events pissed at the bigwigs backstage?

I mean, they can't seriously be that fucking dumb that they'll release one of the two best guys in developmental right now?, let alone one of the best pro wrestlers in the world?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

I got to say, that really sucks for the guy. We'll see if he gets the same back support DB got when he was released.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

WWE sucks. Hero has decent size and is supremely talented. I guess he just wouldnt learn that crappy wwe style which means in wwe's eyes that he wasnt a good worker. I look forward to seeing him back in PWG and never hearing that dumb ass Ohno name again.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Fuck This Shit.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

He got skinny and he also got released. Safe to say he shot himself in the foot, he had a chance and he blew it.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

lol @ the weirdos white knighting the indy geek when they clearly haven't seen his non-WWE work. he was borderline bad in NXT compared to his previous work.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

I've enjoyed his work elsewhere, but he wasn't doing that good in NXT. He was pulled off TV for a while as well, so if he hasn't sorted himself out then he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Hope he goes back to NOAH. They could really use him there. He was never really that great in WWE plus DO YOU EVEN LIFT BRO. He's gonna be on the next PWG show so there's that.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I'm sure he will be flooded by offers to come back to NOAH, ROH, CZW, PWG. I hope he goes to NJPW, TNA I'm sure will make an offer if I can see him weekly on my tv that will be a plus.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO!

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



scrilla said:


> lol @ the weirdos white knighting the indy geek when they clearly haven't seen his non-WWE work. he was borderline bad in NXT compared to his previous work.


Yeah, he was nothing compared to Erick Rowan.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Already booked on a PWS show apparently


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

So this is true?

If it is and it's not a work, so welcome to TNA i think.
People who get pissed of by WWE usually go there.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

:draper2
Never really saw the appeal.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

WTF. This is so disappointing.


----------



## AJ Lee

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Ugh I'm so mad he's gone now. WTF WWE....


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

Well, I told you guys so. The man just never fit into the WWE style.


----------



## xFinalCountdown

*OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

Via NoDQ.com



> According to PWInsider.com, WWE has released Chris Spradlin from his developmental deal this week. He was known as Kassius Ohno on NXT and Chris Hero before joining WWE.
> 
> He’s already been announced to face Hurricane Helms on November 16th for Pro Wrestling Syndicate in Rahway, NJ.
> 
> Stay tuned to NoDQ.com for further details.


So sad he didn't even make it to the main roster :cuss:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

There was really no place for him in the WWE. Even skinny he looks like crap, and he sucked mostly in nxt.
The best he could do is a midcard title...or pair with Cesaro and drag him down like Swagger is doing.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

Totally not shocked. Disappointed but not shocked.



So, I guess he'll be feuding with Cole, Steen & the Young Bucks after ASW.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

All his best matches were with already great workers. Never saw the appeal in his in ring work and while his initial snarky promos during his feud with Richie were decent, he's been flat ever since.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

they got rid of him because of his physique that they didn't like? Heath Slater is fat now and Tons of Funk serves no purpose, why weren't they released?


----------



## Finlay12

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

Sucks he wont appear in WWE but him being released he can atleast help revive ROH and the indy scene into a better thing.


----------



## s i Ç

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

_Well that sucks, would of at least liked to of seen him on the main roster...and yet JTG, Khali, Hornswoggle, Rosa Mendes have jobs still :no:_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



markedfordeath said:


> they got rid of him because of his physique that they didn't like? Heath Slater is fat now and Tons of Funk serves no purpose, why weren't they released?


I wouldn't say that because I just saw a picture of Ohno earlier and he's noticeably in better shape.



But, I figure his problem from the get go is when HHH told him to improve his physique, Ohno either blew him off or didn't take his advice.



You can't compare a guy who they're grooming to 3 guys that have been there for a few years now. Plus, Tensai was big when they signed him in '99.


----------



## peep4life

bummer to see him go. The guy is a great worker, look forward to seeing him back in pwg though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO!

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> *All his best matches were with already great workers.* Never saw the appeal in his in ring work and while his initial snarky promos during his feud with Richie were decent, he's been flat ever since.


Same goes for Punk. Hero was easily one of their best acquisitions. He can cut a good promo, has the size, and he's one of the most consistent workers out there. I'm not going to complain though, since now I'll most likely get to see him compete for promotions that'll know what to do with him. This release didn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

fuck wwe...

Clay, Swagger, JTG, Slater, Otunga, Khali, Swoggle, Mahal and the likes are on the pay roll why the fuck can't they use him?!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*

The only suspicious thing is the lack of an official announcement and the booking in a weeks time. 90-day no compete clause anyone?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

WWE announces these things. If WWE hasn't announced it, it's dirtsheet nonsense.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The only suspicious thing is the lack of an official announcement and the booking in a weeks time. 90-day no compete clause anyone?


That's what I was thinking too. I always thought that the no compete clause counted for developmental talent too.

It sucks about the release though, because he was obviously trying, but it could be a case of too little, too late.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



A$AP said:


>


:lmao


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*






Fuck WWE and HHH! Fuck them up their stupid asses!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> WWE announces these things. If WWE hasn't announced it, it's dirtsheet nonsense.


Well, if it's nonsense, would PWS really be advertising him for their next show?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

He would have a 90 day no-compete clause anyway.


----------



## THANOS

*Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*



> The former Kassius Ohno will be returning to his former ring name of Chris Hero and is already being announced for a number of independent promotions.
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerilla announced this evening on Twitter that Hero would return to the company as part of their All Star Weekend 10 this December.
> 
> Meanwhile, PWS in New Jersey announced Hero vs. Hurricane Helms for their 11/16 event.
> 
> We've heard from a number of other independent promotions that were scrambling to book Hero, so I don't think he'll be hurting for work anytime soon.
> 
> The term "Kassius Ohno" was trending on Twitter shortly after we broke news of his WWE release, so obviously, fans are discussing it.
> 
> source: pwinsider.com












Fuck WWE! Fuck HHH! And most importantly Fuck them up their stupid asses.

Signed,

Jay, Silent Bob, and Everyone


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> He would have a 90 day no-compete clause anyway.


Not always. If the WWE is generous they can just take that clause away.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

What is Chris Hero doing in the impact zone?

:troll


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*

Shame but not surprised really. Was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> WWE announces these things. If WWE hasn't announced it, it's dirtsheet nonsense.


https://twitter.com/OfficialPWG/status/399071209586847744

You were saying?


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

Is there even a 90 day on a developmental deal?

I like Hero from his days with SnS, Inc, but fuck he was an absolute non-factor since the very second he appeared on FCW until his release.

It's no different than in sports. Sometimes your draft picks bust and just don't work out. Hero was a bust.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Young Constanza said:


> https://twitter.com/OfficialPWG/status/399071209586847744
> 
> You were saying?


PWS announced they were booking Cody Rhodes. Is Cody Rhodes wrestling for some C-list indie in New Jersey?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*

lol is that really JR writing that?


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

I, for one, believe this is a smart decision. If reports are true, then Ohno had a poor attitude regarding his workouts. Do you really want someone like that representing your company?

WWE superstars are supposed to be the best athletes in the world. What does it say about the company when they let one of their superstars get complacent in their training?

It wouldn't fly in any other sport. Imagine an NBA rookie refusing to work on his free throws. You'd think the guy was a douchebag.

So why is it acceptable for an indy wrestler to have that attitude? It's not, and he got fired as a result.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

It's like when Bryan was released, he said he had a 90 day no compete clause but WWE would allow him to work any show that wasn't taped for TV or PPV.


In Trent Barreta's case, he was working indies a week after he got released.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol is that really JR writing that?


Yep it's amazing how truthful one is when they're no longer on the payroll huh? unk2


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

He's booked for PWG thats all I care about


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*

that's not on JR's twitter account....

https://twitter.com/JRsBBQ

But PWG is confirming the release

https://twitter.com/OfficialPWG/status/399071209586847744


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

OH NO he got released. Stupid WWE.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

We were robbed, Ohno was feuding with Luke Harper too...He could have come up and helped Punk/Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*



DFUSCMAN said:


> that's not on JR's twitter account....
> 
> https://twitter.com/JRsBBQ
> 
> But PWG is confirming the release
> 
> https://twitter.com/OfficialPWG/status/399071209586847744


Ah they got me with that parody account :lol! I'll edit that out and edit in the PWG confirmation


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> PWS announced they were booking Cody Rhodes. Is Cody Rhodes wrestling for some C-list indie in New Jersey?


No but don't you find it weird that now 2 promotions are advertising Ohno for their next shows?


A guy who already heat on him and was going to be fired any day now for the past 5 months?





It's not really that hard to believe.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1018145-ohno-wwe-releases-top-nxt-star.html#post26159201


/thread


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*

TNA would fuck up with him just as bad.

Remember Desmond Wolfe? Nigel came in hot, and they jobbed him out to Angle immediately in that 2/3 falls match on the PPV.... and he was a non-factor after 1 month.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

I find it hard to believe they'd put him on the show, in a feud with a main roster guy before dumping him with no resolution.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny!*



Lilou said:


> That's what I was thinking too. I always thought that the no compete clause counted for developmental talent too.
> 
> It sucks about the release though, because he was obviously trying, but it could be a case of too little, too late.


I thought that was just for appearing on TV for different promotions. I could be wrong though.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

now Triple H's statement of not wanting to hire more indy guys makes sense..He told Edwards and Richards No...and also, he said some indy guys come over to the WWE with bad habits..so Punk and Bryan might be the last indy guys in the WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

He will go to TNA in 90 days and become a top star there. WWE lost a great talent. He was wasted in NXT anyways.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*

it's shit like this that's ruining pro wrestling.

We have the two most undeserving wrestlers of the current era as world champions, one of which doesn't even give a fuck about his job, no talent p.o.s's like ryback and khali on t.v every single fucking week, but when a guy comes along who is leagues above the rest both in the ring and out of it, he gets let go. Why the hell can't wwe care about their product and push people with talent?

we have one of the worst main events in recent memory in orton and big show because vince needs his fix of big douchebags with no skill to make him more money on top of the millions of dollars he'll already make this year. we have the two most over guys in the company wrestling in the midcard against the wyatt family. 

I'm sick and tired of the utter garbage we're forced to endure as wrestling fans for a man who has lost all touch with reality and his egotistical son in law who would rather ruin a potential top guy for his fucking ego.

I'm caring less and less about wrestling because of what the last two months have given, and with another awful 'superstar' in reigns possibly being a top guy without actually having any good qualities about him, I fear I might quit wwe for good.

tirade over.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> PWS announced they were booking Cody Rhodes. Is Cody Rhodes wrestling for some C-list indie in New Jersey?


Are you mentally Challenged? or something? Cody Rhodes was never let go from WWE he needed to leave TV to get married and go on his honey moon, and they "fired" him as way to explain his absence. No site ever reported that Cody was legitimately released 

PWS just annouced the "booking" as a joke, to get some online press. And Cody even played along with it just for laughs and accepted there offer.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



markedfordeath said:


> now Triple H's statement of not wanting to hire more indy guys makes sense..He told Edwards and Richards No...and also, he said some indy guys come over to the WWE with bad habits..so Punk and Bryan might be the last indy guys in the WWE.


Except that they seem to be pushing Corey Graves to the moon on NXT.

FIRE CHRIS HERO. PUSH STERLING JAMES KEENAN.

HOW IS THIS EVEN. . .?

(If it's true. Which I'm not convinced it is.)


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



hello (: said:


> fuck wwe...
> 
> Clay, Swagger, JTG, Slater, Otunga, Khali, Swoggle, Mahal and the likes are on the pay roll why the fuck can't they use him?!


Perhaps they had better attitudes and put in more work than he did? Why else would WWE fire a talented guy?

Ohno is 6'4", yet he only weighs 225 lbs. To put this in perspective, he's the same height as Randy Orton, yet weighs the same as Shawn Michaels. Clearly, there was room for improvement.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> it's shit like this that's ruining pro wrestling.
> 
> We have the two most undeserving wrestlers of the current era as world champions, one of which doesn't even give a fuck about his job, no talent p.o.s's like ryback and khali on t.v every single fucking week, but when a guy comes along who is leagues above the rest both in the ring and out of it, he gets let go. Why the hell can't wwe care about their product and push people with talent?
> 
> we have one of the worst main events in recent memory in orton and big show because vince needs his fix of big douchebags with no skill to make him more money on top of the millions of dollars he'll already make this year. we have the two most over guys in the company wrestling in the midcard against the wyatt family.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of the utter garbage we're forced to endure as wrestling fans for a man who has lost all touch with reality and his egotistical son in law who would rather ruin a potential top guy for his fucking ego.
> 
> I'm caring less and less about wrestling because of what the last two months have given, and with another awful 'superstar' in reigns possibly being a top guy without actually having any good qualities about him, I fear I might quit wwe for good.
> 
> tirade over.


I agree 100% and if HHH claims well he wasn't in as shape as he should have been that is just BS since you have two fatties on the main roster in Albert and Clay plus you have a guy that can barely walk in Khali yet they get to be on the main roster and a true talent like Chris Hero gets released.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



markedfordeath said:


> now Triple H's statement of not wanting to hire more indy guys makes sense..He told Edwards and Richards No...and also, he said some indy guys come over to the WWE with bad habits..so Punk and Bryan might be the last indy guys in the WWE.


lol! technically the last indy guys are Ambrose, Rollins and Luke Harper. but I know what you mean.



corporation2.0 said:


> Perhaps they had better attitudes and put in more work than he did? Why else would WWE fire a talented guy?
> 
> Ohno is 6'4", yet he only weighs 225 lbs. To put this in perspective, he's the same height as Randy Orton, yet weighs the same as Shawn Michaels. Clearly, there was room for improvement.


Maybe creative had nothing for him :lmao or he may have asked for his release who knows.


----------



## AJ Lee

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*

This is straight bullshit. SMH. I can't with this company sometimes.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



corporation2.0 said:


> Perhaps they had better attitudes and put in more work than he did? Why else would WWE fire a talented guy?
> 
> Ohno is 6'4", yet he only weighs 225 lbs. To put this in perspective, he's the same height as Randy Orton, yet weighs the same as Shawn Michaels. Clearly, there was room for improvement.


Orton takes Roids while Ohno doesn't not. The WWE needs to get off this oh you have to be jacked look to get over and be a star.

Plus you have two fatties like Clay and Albert on the roster but I guess they get to stay right?


----------



## hello (:

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



corporation2.0 said:


> Perhaps they had better attitudes and put in more work than he did? Why else would WWE fire a talented guy?
> 
> Ohno is 6'4", yet he only weighs 225 lbs. To put this in perspective, he's the same height as Randy Orton, yet weighs the same as Shawn Michaels. Clearly, there was room for improvement.


This is a horrible message..

YOU CAN'T SUCCEED AT YOUR DREAMS UNLESS YOU LOOK LIKE CENA, RYBACK, WARRIOR AND THE ROCK...

Better attitudes?
How often does Evan Bourne fail the drug tests?
AND HOW OFTEN DID WARRIOR GET RESIGNED TO WWE AND WCW DESPITE HIS TRACK RECORD...


He had true potential in WWE and they've fucked it up...

/discussion


----------



## AJ Lee

*Re: Kassius Ohno Released? Or more importantly WWE fucked up again...*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> it's shit like this that's ruining pro wrestling.
> 
> We have the two most undeserving wrestlers of the current era as world champions, one of which doesn't even give a fuck about his job, no talent p.o.s's like ryback and khali on t.v every single fucking week, but when a guy comes along who is leagues above the rest both in the ring and out of it, he gets let go. Why the hell can't wwe care about their product and push people with talent?
> 
> we have one of the worst main events in recent memory in orton and big show because vince needs his fix of big douchebags with no skill to make him more money on top of the millions of dollars he'll already make this year. we have the two most over guys in the company wrestling in the midcard against the wyatt family.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of the utter garbage we're forced to endure as wrestling fans for a man who has lost all touch with reality and his egotistical son in law who would rather ruin a potential top guy for his fucking ego.
> 
> I'm caring less and less about wrestling because of what the last two months have given, and with another awful 'superstar' in reigns possibly being a top guy without actually having any good qualities about him, I fear I might quit wwe for good.
> 
> tirade over.





birthday_massacre said:


> I agree 100% and if HHH claims well he wasn't in as shape as he should have been that is just BS since you have two fatties on the main roster in Albert and Clay plus you have a guy that can barely walk in Khali yet they get to be on the main roster and a true talent like Chris Hero gets released.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Young Constanza said:


> lol! technically the last indy guys are Ambrose, Rollins and Luke Harper. but I know what you mean.


Actually the last indie guy is Sammi Zayn isn't it?


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> Except that they seem to be pushing Corey Graves to the moon on NXT.
> 
> FIRE CHRIS HERO. PUSH STERLING JAMES KEENAN.
> 
> HOW IS THIS EVEN. . .?
> 
> *(If it's true. Which I'm not convinced it is.)*


Dude, it's over.

Just so you know how little fucks WWE gives about Chris Hero, they will probably wait until Monday to officially make their little 1 sentence standard sidebar statement of released employees.

Do you think this would be a first page announcement or something? Do you think this is huge news in their "WWE Universe"? Fuck no. In WWE, this is the equivalent to the mail boy getting fired in a regular office setting.

This isn't an angle or a mistake. It is what it is. Just accept it.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Young Constanza said:


> lol! technically the last indy guys are Ambrose, Rollins and Luke Harper. but I know what you mean.


Pac, El Generico, Sterling James Keegan. :no:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



markedfordeath said:


> now Triple H's statement of not wanting to hire more indy guys makes sense..He told Edwards and Richards No...and also, he said some indy guys come over to the WWE with bad habits..*so Punk and Bryan might be the last indy guys in the WWE*.


Along with:

Antonio Cesaro
Luke Harper
Zack Ryder
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Tyson Kidd
Corey Graves
Evan Bourne
Sami Zayn
Solomon Crowe
Xavier Woods


And probably more I'm missing.


Point is, they got a lot.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*

Samuray del Sol and Sami Callihan are the last of the indy guys to get developmental deals. Have they even made their official debut on NXT yet?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Young Constanza said:


> lol! technically the last indy guys are Ambrose, Rollins and Luke Harper. but I know what you mean.


You've forgotten Sami Zayn, Corey Graves, Adrian Neville, Solomon Crowe/Sami Callihan, Emma, Paige, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Tyler Breeze. 

You omitted Chris Hero's tag partner, Antonio Cesaro, from the list of the last indie guys on the roster. And there are others in the offing that I've missed.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> Except that they seem to be pushing Corey Graves to the moon on NXT.
> 
> FIRE CHRIS HERO. PUSH STERLING JAMES KEENAN.
> 
> HOW IS THIS EVEN. . .?
> 
> (If it's true. Which I'm not convinced it is.)


I have no words really anymore.... Pushing that horribly boring worker Graves, who has a smaller moveset than Khali, and firing Ohno is...


----------



## THANOS

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> You've forgotten Sami Zayn, Corey Graves, Adrian Neville, Solomon Crowe/Sami Callihan, Emma, Paige, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Tyler Breeze.
> 
> You omitted Chris Hero's tag partner, Antonio Cesaro, from the list of the last indie guys on the roster. And there are others in the offing that I've missed.


As well as Del Sol and Shaun Ricker.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



THANOS said:


> As well as Del Sol and Shaun Ricker.


Thank you. I miss things when I make slushies out of Sangria.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

yes there really is s severe shortage of indy guys on the wwe roster, now that ohno is gone


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



ReDREDD said:


> yes there really is s severe shortage of indy guys on the wwe roster, now that ohno is gone


The issue is Chris Hero was a top tier indy legend who, when motivated, is better than pretty much every single indy guy employed by WWE overall, bar Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro and Punk.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Just a question, since I really don't watch NXT.



But, did Ohno live up to his potential? I mean, was his work in NXT an indication that his firing is bad move by WWE?



Because I just know the reports about his physique and how good he appeared to be when I watched him on the indies but what went wrong?



Or was it solely because of his physique?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



THANOS said:


> The issue is Chris Hero was a top tier indy legend who, when motivated, is better than pretty every single indy guy employed by WWE bar overall, bar Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro and Punk.


And aside from physique issues, no one at developmental had any complaints with him, according to the usual sources.

. . .should have hooked up with JoJo.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



THANOS said:


> The issue is Chris Hero was a top tier indy legend who, when motivated, is better than pretty much every single indy guy employed by WWE overall, bar Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro and Punk.


then why was he fired?

wwe doesnt just fire people for the lulz, especially those with potential


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> But, did Ohno live up to his potential? I mean, was his work in NXT an indication that his firing is bad move by WWE?


He didn't really have much to do given to him. He had an entertaining feud with Richie Steamboat right at the start of NXT, when it switched from FCW. But other than that, he was just in random tags and didn't get much mic time at all.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



THANOS said:


> The issue is Chris Hero was a top tier indy legend who, when motivated, is better than pretty much every single indy guy employed by WWE overall, bar Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro and Punk.


This. 

Earlier today I watched a match between Hero and Go Shiozaki from 2009 that was just awesome, better than 95% of matches wwe has had since 2010. He does no handed springboard moonsaults without giving a fuck. He brings the kind of tension and drama into matches that maybe three guys in wwe could.

But no, we have Bo dallas and randy orton's love child corey graves.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

On the one hand I am gutted but on the other I'm quite happy. Its been obvious for a while that he was never going to get called up to the main roster so I'd much rather see him back in the indys or hopefully in TNA.

Really big fan of the guy and its a shame it never worked out for him. Personally I think theyve made a mistake not utilizing him and letting him go


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> randy orton's love child corey graves.


He really is Orton 2.0. Good looking. SO BORING.


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



THANOS said:


> The issue is Chris Hero was a top tier indy legend who, when motivated, is better than pretty much every single indy guy employed by WWE overall, bar Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro and Punk.


But he wasn't motivated at all in NXT he was fucking terrible the whole time, he had done nothing important or noteworthy in the slightest in NXT, sure he was a great worker in the indies but he was absolutely terrible in NXT and in the end he had 2 years to prove him self there and he did not.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Asenath said:


> He really is Orton 2.0. Good looking. SO BORING.


He'll probably be whc in three years of no work.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

It's a shame that he got fired. His indie work was great but his WWE work was pretty shit. Based on WWE work, even Bo Dallas is better than him.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Dare said:


> But he wasn't motivated at all in NXT he was fucking terrible the whole time


When he was given stuff to do, he was money. But he hasn't been given shit to do since his feud last OCTOBER. Then, when he was given the Luke Harper feud, he has performed to the standard we were accustomed to.

But WWE couldn't even see that to fruition.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



THANOS said:


> The issue is Chris Hero was a top tier indy legend who,* when motivated*, is better than pretty much every single indy guy employed by WWE overall, bar Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro and Punk.


I think those are the key words.

I have been a Hero fan since SnS Inc, but we need to be fair and admit that he never lit the world on fire on FCW/NXT. 

Now, I know people will argue the point that it was because he wasn't given the chance to... but given what the sheets have written since he signed into developmental, I simply attribute his lack of direction as a direct result of his lack of motivation. Why would WWE want to develop a guy who isn't 110% motivated? I'm not talking about TV stuff, I'm talking training, their promo classes, all that shit. NXT guys are supposed to be the hungriest dogs in the yard so to speak.

Look at what Generico, Black, Moxley, Claudio did all while Hero was there. They came in and were ready to blow minds... and they impressed from day one. Hero came in.. and was just kind of there. He had a little deal with Steamboat and Regal, but that was it.

Now, I admit I could be completely wrong because I am basically trying to fill in the lines from what we have seen/read over the last little while, but when I look at Hero and look at all the other indy guys who are on the roster now or are about to be on the roster.. something is missing. He is a good wrestler and better than most on the WWE roster, but something is missing. Could it be on the WWE's end? Of course because it wouldn't be the first time WWE has fucked up releasing someone with potential. But if WWE didn't like Hero, they wouldn't have given him a second chance and would have fired him 6 months ago when the first report of his heat surfaced.

I will use an NHL scout saying: Hero has all the tools, but no tool box.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Dare said:


> But he wasn't motivated at all in NXT he was fucking terrible the whole time, he had done nothing important or noteworthy in the slightest in NXT, sure he was a great worker in the indies but he was absolutely terrible in NXT and in the end he had 2 years to prove him self there and he did not.


No he wasn't. That may be your opinion but countless people down there from Regal to JR, etc praised the guy's ability and, as Asenath mentioned, his feud with Richie Steamboat was great. Was he as good as he was in the indies? Hell no but you don't think for one second that if he got called up he wouldn't light the world on fire the same way Punk and the Shield did? 

The guy has the type of God given athletic ability that barely any people his size have, and when you couple that with his insane inring work rate, diverse and never ending moveset, and all the experience in the world, and you have an asset to any company, and especially one employing the likes of tons of funk, Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal, and more of the like. I didn't even mention the fact that he's a handsome dude and has boatloads of charisma (And yes I'm not kidding and all you need to do is watch any of his promos on youtube or the reactions he gets from every crowd to see it, he has it in spades).


----------



## sizor

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> You've forgotten Sami Zayn, Corey Graves, Adrian Neville, Solomon Crowe/Sami Callihan, Emma, Paige, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Tyler Breeze.
> 
> You omitted Chris Hero's tag partner, Antonio Cesaro, from the list of the last indie guys on the roster. And there are others in the offing that I've missed.


u forgot the bellas and aj






Jerichoholic274 said:


> it's shit like this that's ruining pro wrestling.
> 
> We have the two most undeserving wrestlers of the current era as world champions, one of which doesn't even give a fuck about his job, no talent p.o.s's like ryback and khali on t.v every single fucking week, but when a guy comes along who is leagues above the rest both in the ring and out of it, he gets let go. Why the hell can't wwe care about their product and push people with talent?
> 
> we have one of the worst main events in recent memory in orton and big show because vince needs his fix of big douchebags with no skill to make him more money on top of the millions of dollars he'll already make this year. we have the two most over guys in the company wrestling in the midcard against the wyatt family.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of the utter garbage we're forced to endure as wrestling fans for a man who has lost all touch with reality and his egotistical son in law who would rather ruin a potential top guy for his fucking ego.
> 
> I'm caring less and less about wrestling because of what the last two months have given, and with another awful 'superstar' in reigns possibly being a top guy without actually having any good qualities about him, I fear I might quit wwe for good.
> 
> tirade over.





birthday_massacre said:


> I agree 100% and if HHH claims well he wasn't in as shape as he should have been that is just BS since you have two fatties on the main roster in Albert and Clay plus you have a guy that can barely walk in Khali yet they get to be on the main roster and a true talent like Chris Hero gets released.



sage comments


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



el dandy said:


> I think those are the key words.
> 
> I have been a Hero fan since SnS Inc, but we need to be fair and admit that he never lit the world on fire on FCW/NXT.
> 
> Now, I know people will argue the point that it was because he wasn't given the chance to... but given what the sheets have written since he signed into developmental, I simply attribute his lack of direction as a direct result of his lack of motivation. Why would WWE want to develop a guy who isn't 110% motivated? I'm not talking about TV stuff, I'm talking training, their promo classes, all that shit. NXT guys are supposed to be the hungriest dogs in the yard so to speak.
> 
> Look at what Generico, Black, Moxley, Claudio did all while Hero was there. They came in and were ready to blow minds... and they impressed from day one. Hero came in.. and was just kind of there. He had a little deal with Steamboat and Regal, but that was it.
> 
> Now, I admit I could be completely wrong because I am basically trying to fill in the lines from what we have seen/read over the last little while, but when I look at Hero and look at all the other indy guys who are on the roster now or are about to be on the roster.. something is missing. He is a good wrestler and better than most on the WWE roster, but something is missing.
> 
> I will use an NHL scout saying: Hero has all the tools, but no tool box.


I can agree to this and many of his matches down there, he seemed to go through the motions, and didn't have that fire about him that I had seen in ROH/IWA/etc. but CM Punk didn't exactly have the greatest attitude when he first came to OVW (remember he was pissed because "he had been relegated to the developmental system), and the only reason he remained employed and motivated was because Paul Heyman was there to council him. I doubt Ohno had that same protection and buffer in NXT, and I can see where the guy is coming from seeing as he was just as world renowned as Punk was based on his indy background prior to signing. And yes I mean world renowned because he's a huge star in Japan.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Fuck WWE for taking one of the best indy guys, doing nothing with him for two years and then releasing him. Imagine what he could have done on the independent circuit in those two years that he's been in NXT.


----------



## NO!

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



corporation2.0 said:


> I, for one, believe this is a smart decision. If reports are true, then Ohno had a poor attitude regarding his workouts. Do you really want someone like that representing your company?
> 
> WWE superstars are supposed to be the best athletes in the world. What does it say about the company when they let one of their superstars get complacent in their training?
> 
> It wouldn't fly in any other sport. Imagine an NBA rookie refusing to work on his free throws. You'd think the guy was a douchebag.
> 
> So why is it acceptable for an indy wrestler to have that attitude? It's not, and he got fired as a result.


I'd let this pass if your avatar wasn't Orton holding the WWE title.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Fuck WWE for taking one of the best indy guys, doing nothing with him for two years and then releasing him. Imagine what he could have done on the independent circuit in those two years that he's been in NXT.


Too fucking true (Y)



NO! said:


> I'd let this pass if your avatar wasn't Orton holding the WWE title.


This. :clap If anyone should be justifying a firing because of someone's attitude, it should certainly not be an Orton fan


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



sizor said:


> u forgot the bellas and aj


----------



## NO!

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Also, I personally don't understand what people mean when they say he became shit in FCW/NXT. 






Great match, and that sequence from 13:50-14:03 was excellent. He was hardly given a chance to do anything once he got to NXT, but given the time constraints, he wasn't bad at all in my opinion. The only problem he had apparently was his weight and I was surprised by how much he toned up in a short amount of time. Looks like he just wasted 2 years of his career down there.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



ColtofPersonality said:


>


The last thing we want is Benoit crawling out of his grave. That's one zombie not to mess with...


----------



## Asenath

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



NO! said:


> I'd let this pass if your avatar wasn't Orton holding the WWE title.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



NO! said:


> Also, I personally don't understand what people mean when they say he became shit in FCW/NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great match, and that sequence from 13:50-14:03 was excellent. He was hardly given a chance to do anything once he got to NXT, but given the time constraints, he wasn't bad at all in my opinion. The only problem he had apparently was his weight and I was surprised by how much he toned up in a short amount of time. Looks like he just wasted 2 years of his career down there.


Another great match of his down there. Man this shit just pisses me off so much.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I was looking for other stuff on the internet, saw this picture -- and now I am totally down in my feelings for the night.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Well, Kassius Ohno is like the Tim Tebow of wrestling so I'm not that surprised.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Bullshit.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Well, Kassius Ohno is like the Tim Tebow of wrestling so I'm not that surprised.


Dumbest post I've ever read. You're better than that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



NO! said:


> Also, I personally don't understand what people mean when they say he became shit in FCW/NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great match, and that sequence from 13:50-14:03 was excellent. He was hardly given a chance to do anything once he got to NXT, but given the time constraints, he wasn't bad at all in my opinion. The only problem he had apparently was his weight and I was surprised by how much he toned up in a short amount of time. Looks like he just wasted 2 years of his career down there.


More proof. He also had an awesome match with Cesaro in FCW. This just infuriates me more.


----------



## Garty

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I don't really know what to think, other than there has to be some underlying issues we don't know about that led to his release. It wasn't for his lack of wrestling ability, that we can be sure of.

If TNA is truly re-booting their storylines, along with the current roster changes and cuts, Chris Hero is one guy who TNA desperately needs.


----------



## Aficionado

What's left to say? I'm not a fan of this decision one bit. I sensed his days were numbered when he disappeared from the NXT tapings so I'm not completely shocked. As a fan, I'm sad he wasn't given a solid shot to prove his detractors wrong. Politics claims another.

On a side note, what's with all the hate on Corey Graves?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Aficionado said:


> On a side note, what's with all the hate on Corey Graves?


He's boring.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



THANOS said:


> Dumbest post I've ever read. You're better than that.


I'm hurt, really, but I'll chalk it up to you being emotional right now.

First of all, my allusion was apt. Here's a guy who came up to big leagues with a lot of fanfare, was well loved and lauded in the minors but didn't perform at the level that everyone expected, despite being popular with a lot of the fans, he was eventually released. 

Tebow reference was apt. I understand that you're going to mark for the guy, but for me and many others, he was simply nothing special. Don't take that personally.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Tebow reference was apt.


Not quite. Tebow's hype was because of his fanbase and his outside-football activities. Hero's hype was because he is a remarkable wrestling talent. There are similarities, but the comparison falls flat when you look at the tape.


----------



## CruelAngel77

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

God I hope Graves, Neville and Zayn don't get a raw deal like this. I had no idea Chris Hero was down in NXT/Developmental hell for 2 years.

We're stuck with deadweights like Swagger, but they fire Hero? Unbefuckingliveable, Real Americans should of switched Swagger out with Chris Hero months ago and told Jack to hit the road.

I'm pulling for Graves, Zayn, and Neville to make the main roster even more now. Ya fucked up Creative.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Asenath said:


> Not quite. Tebow's hype was because of his fanbase and his outside-football activities. Hero's hype was because he is a remarkable wrestling talent. There are similarities, but the comparison falls flat when you look at the tape.


Now I don't follow the NFL closely but I'm pretty sure that Tebow was a top draft pick and that his name was in big places before "Tebowing" became a trend and before 3:16 etc


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm hurt, really, but I'll chalk it up to you being emotional right now.
> 
> First of all, my allusion was apt. Here's a guy who came up to big leagues with a lot of fanfare, was well loved and lauded in the minors but didn't perform at the level that everyone expected, despite being popular with a lot of the fans, he was eventually released.
> 
> Tebow reference was apt. I understand that you're going to mark for the guy, but for me and many others, he was simply nothing special. Don't take that personally.


I'm sorry, I do admit I'm pretty pissed and bummed right now and didn't mean that, but I still don't agree with it. Tebow could never hang with the big boys for an extended period because he didn't have the skills and lasting power, Hero certainly did/does. I don't know how familiar you are with Chris but I'll show you now just what WWE will be missing.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

What's Assius Kohno doing in the Impact Zone?

I don't know Mike, but I haven't seen a belly that big since I looked at myself in the mirror this mornin.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Ohno was decent for the indies. Not WWE caliber.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Algernon said:


> What's Assius Kohno doing in the Impact Zone?
> 
> I don't know Mike, but *I haven't seen a belly that big since I looked at myself in the mirror this mornin.*



Don't agree but damn :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Aficionado said:


> What's left to say? I'm not a fan of this decision one bit. I sensed his days were numbered when he disappeared from the NXT tapings so I'm not completely shocked. As a fan, I'm sad he wasn't given a solid shot to prove his detractors wrong. Politics claims another.
> 
> On a side note, what's with all the hate on Corey Graves?


He's highly uncharismatic so far, and nothing special in the ring.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Yet...

CJ Parker, Baron Corbin etc still employed?

Hmm.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

WWE put more effort into OhNo than he did his job.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I guess Ohno just wasn't as committed. Sure, he's more talented than most at NXT, but if you give off the impression that you aren't working hard, are not as interested, don't take advice well, then obviously you're gonna get released.

I loved Hero and the KOW on the indies, but look at all his indy colleagues during the time he's been at developmental. Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Zayn all have outshined him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I guess Ohno just wasn't as committed. Sure, he's more talented than most at NXT, but if you give off the impression that you aren't working hard, are not as interested, don't take advice well, then obviously you're gonna get released.
> 
> I loved Hero and the KOW on the indies, but look at all his indy colleagues during the time he's been at developmental. Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Zayn all have outshined him.


I can't disagree with that but it still sucks we won't get to see the guy in a WWE ring.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

This just frustrates me. WWE does so many things right and then releases a guy like Hero(I guess we start calling him that again) because who knows why?

I mean... they could have done something with him. I just don't see how they could take a guy like him who hasn't had a bad match since being signed(at least not on FCW TV or NXT) and just release him. Outside of his look, the guy has everything needed to be at least as big of a star as Punk has become.

"Kassius Ohno? Nah, let's let him go. We've always got Bo Dallas to invest in."


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



CruelAngel77 said:


> God I hope Graves, Neville and Zayn don't get a raw deal like this. I had no idea Chris Hero was down in NXT/Developmental hell for 2 years.
> 
> We're stuck with deadweights like Swagger, but they fire Hero? Unbefuckingliveable, Real Americans should of switched Swagger out with Chris Hero months ago and told Jack to hit the road.
> 
> I'm pulling for Graves, Zayn, and Neville to make the main roster even more now. Ya fucked up Creative.


well if he was in shape he would have been on the roster months ago. so i mean it was mostly on him.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

In all seriousness, I also believe there's some underlying issues. On the surface, it looks like he did what was asked of him. He definitely got in better shape and didn't miss a beat in his match with Harper. He'd also worked with Regal, who doesn't just work with anybody, so I thought he was pretty safe as long as he was committed.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> WWE put more effort into OhNo than he did his job.


Yeah but when it's for a guy who could potentially be as big a star as Punk and Bryan currently are, I'd say that type of investment is worth it, don't you?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Oh well. He's back in PWG already _(according to Joey Ryan tweets I'm told)_ I'm happy he's still gonna be wrestling. Overreactions here on both sides of the fence were expected in the fallout.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Srdjan99 said:


> This just frustrates me. WWE does so many things right and then releases a guy like Hero(I guess we start calling him that again) because who knows why?
> 
> I mean... they could have done something with him. I just don't see how they could take a guy like him who hasn't had a bad match since being signed(at least not on FCW TV or NXT) and just release him. Outside of his look, the guy has everything needed to be at least as big of a star as Punk has become.
> 
> "Kassius Ohno? Nah, let's let him go. *We've always got Bo Dallas to invest in*."


Seriously, Bo Dallas is as good as anyone has been at 23. No need to shit on a guy who works as hard as anyone, when OhNo would have kept his job if he had half of that endeavour.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I loved Hero and the KOW on the indies, but look at all his indy colleagues during the time he's been at developmental. Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Zayn all have outshined him.


Rollins was signed to developmental in August of 2010, Ambrose in April of 2011. Chris didn't report until February of 2012, and wasn't featured on the developmental TV half as much as any of the aforementioned talent were. 

And then, WWE gave his gimmick (unsuccessfully) to Wade Barrett on the main roster.

You know what burns my ass, THE RYBACK was on the WWE payroll for EIGHT YEARS in developmental. Chris Hero gets 20 months. Ridiculous.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

he had the same crazy gimmick as Dean Ambrose, so it wasn't going to work out regardless, we were still robbed though.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



> PWG ‏@officialpwg 7m
> Chris Hero makes his return to PWG at All Star Weekend 10!


Well guess it is settled


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Asenath said:


> Rollins was signed to developmental in August of 2010, Ambrose in April of 2011. Chris didn't report until February of 2012, and wasn't featured on the developmental TV half as much as any of the aforementioned talent were.
> 
> And then, WWE gave his gimmick (unsuccessfully) to Wade Barrett on the main roster.
> 
> You know what burns my ass, THE RYBACK was on the WWE payroll for EIGHT YEARS in developmental. Chris Hero gets 20 months. Ridiculous.


Even then, compare the first year of Rollins and Ambrose in FCW to Ohno's and there's a big difference. Or even Zayn.

He wasn't featured as much, I agree and part of the reason may have been not having a "proper" build, but if you don't do what they ask you to, you're gonna get burned. 

But yeah, I was bummed when Barrett started doing that Bullhammer. Didn't lead anywhere.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Srdjan99 said:


> Well guess it is settled


I wasn't lying. 8*D


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

It's funny how WWE picks and chooses who's bullshit they want to deal with.

I'm sure there have been/are far worse attitudes than Ohno that are currently employed.

It's a vicious double standard. I guess you need to be a pretty boy to be given unlimited chances after fucking up in the WWE.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



CM Jewels said:


> It's funny how WWE picks and chooses who's bullshit they want to deal with.
> 
> I'm sure there have been/are far worse attitudes than Ohno that are currently employed.
> 
> It's a vicious double standard. I guess you need to be a pretty boy to be given unlimited chances after fucking up in the WWE.


And some would actually call Ohno a pretty boy.










I'm just going to say it, Hero didn't get released because of this bullshit attitude problem scapegoat we're hearing about (Orton's the champion, and Swagger is still employed, etc.), he got released because he doesn't ooze HGH when he sweats and everyone knows it.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Ohno is a handsome dude, but I was factoring in his body type as well.

Some people's genetics just aren't built for being super chiseled. I know he used to be fat and overcame that and slimmed down a lot.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Yep. Sadly this doesn't surprise me at all. In fact, when I read that an NXT talent had been released, I was almost 99% certain that it would be Ohno. 

Oh well, at least we got Hero vs. Regal, if for nothing else. I don't know if that was worth all the other bullshit, but it was certainly one helluva match. If I'm being honest, I never really believed that Hero would transition well into the WWE anyway.


----------



## MizisWWE

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Have you watched him work on NXT? Bo is better in the ring working a wwe style. It's not like he's Cesaro, Bryan, punk, Sammy, Harper, Neville, Woods, or even Kaval and was ripping things up. He's got talent, he could have the look if he cared to, but he is far from being a standout. There's plenty of guys like Bo, Steamboat, the Ascension, Graves, and the diva quintet of Bailey, Emma, Paige, Sasha, and Summer who honestly come off as working harder than him. Same with Big E and the Wyatt's who got the call. 

He was fat and winded during the regal feud which is saying something because regal is out of shape. He went on to be taken off TV and made to wear a MVP singlet to he got it together. Then he came back skinnier but still with love handles and a stomach sticking out. The guy basically Brayden Walkered himself. 

Yes some may say but he should be excused because he's worked the Indy circuit and Japan for years, he's ready. But if he can't keep himself in shape with top training equipment, top medical staff, and little travel why would you trust him on the road when he's going to be around fast food and less than equal gyms? Plenty of other guys and damn sure girls bust their ass at every taping just to be noticed and honestly out work the guy. That shouldn't happen. Bryan had the tie incident, Punk had his ova run ins that Heyman had to buffer for, but guys like them and Del Rio (sin Cara should take note) paid dues and earned notice not off what got them in the door which was their hype but off their work ethic once they got there. It sends a 2 sided message, it tells the staff that works for NXT they have to bring it and take care of themselves; it also tells the Indy circuit your name means nothing because this isn't a day and age where there's an ECW or WCW where guys become truly mainstream famous and earn a big ego, you're just as much the equal of these other guys who are all starting at the bottom.

Don't just blame wwe or trips, Ohno fucked Ohno. And you all know there hasn't been one time where you can say his work on NXT was blow you away or must watch, compared to contemporaries. It was a lot of mailing it in


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



CM Jewels said:


> Ohno is a handsome dude, but I was factoring in his body type as well.
> 
> Some people's genetics just aren't built for being super chiseled. I know he used to be fat and overcame that and slimmed down a lot.


You're on point man. He got canned for a genetics issue he just can't simply overcome. It's a damn shame.



Duke Silver said:


> Yep. Sadly this doesn't surprise me at all. In fact, when I read that an NXT talent had been released, I was almost 99% certain that it would be Ohno.
> 
> Oh well, at least we got Hero vs. Regal, if for nothing else. I don't know if that was worth all the other bullshit, but it was certainly one helluva match. If I'm being honest, I never really believed that Hero would transition well into the WWE anyway.


Yeah that match was one helluva showdown and, if for no other reason, it proved that his time down there wasn't a complete waste.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



MizisWWE said:


> And you all know there hasn't been one time where you can say his work on NXT was blow you away or must watch, compared to contemporaries. It was a lot of mailing it in


Incorrect. There were lots of quality matches on FCW, and his time on NXT -- he made the most of it, but there wasn't much of it.

*Edited*: WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK DID I REPLY TO THIS POST FOR. THAT DUDE IS A MIZ FAN.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

All this garbage about his physique, when Bo Dallas is a little blob and they legitimately thought he was the next big face. If you're "their guy", you're exempt from the supposed "rules" the rest are subject to.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Braden Walker comparisons in that long winded post?

Knock knock. Who's there? Kassius Ohno. And he'll knock your brains out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

He was probably released for the same reason Sofia Cortez was. Both talented, but with consistent attitudes (a maybe on OhNo's part)


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

He'll be back. He has a lot of supporters in the company.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Ithil said:


> All this garbage about his physique, when Bo Dallas is a little blob and they legitimately thought he was the next big face. If you're "their guy", you're exempt from the supposed "rules" the rest are subject to.


:clap Right on the money. Hero is in bad shape yet Bo "tubby transvestite" Dallas is the NXT Champion and future of the company fpalm.



The Primer said:


> Braden Walker comparisons in that long winded post?
> 
> Knock knock. Who's there? Kassius Ohno. And he'll knock your brains out.


(Y)



King Bebe said:


> He'll be back. He has a lot of supporters in the company.


Dude I fucking hope so, but even me and my general optimistic outlook is waning thin right now.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> He was probably released for the same reason Sofia Cortez was. Both talented, but with consistent attitudes (a maybe on OhNo's part)


Ivelisse had an attitude despite being a bad worker? :hayden3


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Whats chrisy OhYES doing in the impact zone?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



The Primer said:


> Ivelisse had an attitude despite being a bad worker? :hayden3


Didn't seem like a bad worker to me. Not the greatest, but definitely one of the better.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

They released him after all then eh? Well, it's hardly surprising news. Speaking as somebody who had no knowledge of him before NXT, I really liked him in the beginning and his match vs. Regal is one of the better TV matches this year imo. But compared to the other guys considered to be on his level, he simply fell behind. I'm sorry that he got released because I did like what he was doing for the most part down there but we're only getting one butchered half of the story here. It could be any number of things that led to him getting the chop and bottom line, they probably expected a lot more from him that what he brought to the table. Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins etc all take a giant crap all over him in terms of progression. 

I'm sorry to see him go but not devastated. He didn't show me enough to really miss him in the end and they have lots of guys down there I look forward to seeing. I don't get the Graves hate either. Great character, great image and very solid to good ring/mic skills. More time and he should go far. To those complaining about Bo Dallas having a job, welcome to the real world. He has connections and unless he majorly fucks up or blows chunks, which he doesn't despite what most people say, he'll have a job no matter how good somebody else is outside WWE. That's just a cold hard fact of life so there's no point in even wasting time complaining about it.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Starbuck said:


> That's just a cold hard fact of life so there's no point in even wasting time complaining about it.


Sometimes it just makes you feel better.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

People need to stop thinking this is a "look" issue or anti-indie bias. Those claims are genuinely pathetic, unfounded and born of markism.

In terms of the look issue and claims that this is because he isn't big or ripped.... your answering your own question by pointing out that loads of NXT & WWE guys are in the exact same boat.
Sami Zayne isn't at all fat but basically has no muscle mass but we have had no reports of him being told to change or any indication that they see anything but big things for him.
Hero's problem was an attitude one, deal with it.


In terms of the idea that the WWE have a bias against non WWE made guys, pure BS. 
The 2 biggest pushes of the last 5 years are Punk, Bryan and Del Rio who all made their names outside of the E. The Ryback mega push that people hate on because he's big was squashing no name (literally) jobbers and than losing every PPV match with actual midcard+ talent he had....

And again, someone like Zayne clearly has a bright future. Hell, Harper got the style instantly adn got called up incredibly quick.

Hero is vastly overrated. The RoH promos posted a few pages ago had great delivery but outstandingly bad content. The idea that having good matches with Cesaro, Harper and Regal in a WWE style mean he can work it are ludicrous and show literally nothing. Hell, people have been ragging on Bo still being employed all thread long and he had a great match with Cesaro too. Jesus, Cesaro has had good matches with Khali.



Slow down, look at his work in FCW, be pleased he's going to do what you want to see him do on indies and accept this is the best decision for all involved.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

:ti at the fanboys getting butthurt.


I'm not Hero's biggest fan, and think he's overrated (good, not great), but it's gonna be nice to see him back in indys.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



faceface said:


> Sometimes it just makes you feel better.


True and I get that. Have your cry over it, blame the world and then move on. He's gone and he's likely not coming back. There's no point bitching about X amount of other guys who are still there though. That just seems pointless to me.


----------



## insanitydefined

The simple fact is if the WWE thought that Ohno could have made them money, he would have been on the main roster in a heartbeat. Obviously they either didn't think he could do that or there was some other kind of major issue with him that we don't know about, maybe his attitude problem is way worse than we thought.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I like Hero's work but I don't think he's a unique talent that should get by on a subpar look or a subpar attitude. I'm not sure what it was, but he's not a spring chicken. I hope he can return to the indys and not be bitter over this.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Oh well. You can't perform to level he was in NXT for as long as he was there and not really see this coming. Only matches I can recall that were any good were against Regal and Harper, maybe the Cesaro match from when he was first signed. Then the two tags w/ Kruger vs Neville/Gray but the thing is all of these matches were against workers who are certainly better than Ohno. He was given opportunities for sure (working with Regal for example, something only Ambrose has been given beforehand in developmental) and didn't take full advantage of them. That and his fluctuating shape and average to poor other ring work makes it not all that surprising he's gone. Doesn't seem suited to TV wrestling either, so I'll be happy to see him back on the indies and maybe a run in Japan. Hopefully he can refind the form that originally got him signed to the big leagues.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

His eventual shoot interview should be interesting to say the least :lol. We're either going to get him burying the fuck out of everybody or taking some of the blame himself. I look forward to it lol.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Sucks that he's gone. I've seen a few matches of his from ROH, and from NXT, namely against Punk, Bryan, and Generico/Zayn, on ROH.

And against Rollins, on NXT. Also saw a few of his segments, which were pretty entertaining.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

i've been reading these last pages and it seems like my opinion is always in the minority here. i didn't find him impressive at all, or a missed opportunity. this is not the same as low-ki and even colt cabana where wwe failed to understand someone's potential. he had many chances to prove his worth but he didn't stand out at all. many people crap on corey graves and bo dallas but ohno is twenty times more generic than both of those.

it seems like he refused or simply wasn't able to adapt to the wwe style. all his flaws were evident in this week's match with luke harper. he doesn't know how to sell or make a comeback wwe style. how many guys are constantly saying "a babyface can't never look like he's finished", well five minutes into the match and it looked like he was done. maybe it's just my opinion but i don't think he comes off athletic or charismatic, and watching him kick and elbow his opponent with fake intensity for 10 minutes is not my idea of entertainment.

wwe doesn't have prejudice against indie guys, it was hero who fucked up. there's literally nothing about him that stood out during his time on nxt. no good matches, no memorable promos, nothing. he also came off as arrogant and a mark for himself in many of his promos. in the first one he said something like "i don't plan on being here very long" (talking about nxt). when i read some posts saying he could be as big as daniel bryan or cm punk i just shake my head. but that's wrestling right there, there's many different opinions and tastes out there and that's why we love talking about wrestling so much.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Starbuck said:


> His eventual shoot interview should be interesting to say the least :lol. We're either going to get him burying the fuck out of everybody or taking some of the blame himself. I look forward to it lol.


He has no one to bury except maybe the developmental system and whine about not getting to the main roster.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I've never been a big Kasius Ohno fan and I'm no doubt a fan of wrestlers with the "look" but, I enjoyed the Kings of Wrestling tag team he had with Cesaro. Right before Cesrao was signed by WWE there were rumours of TNA negotiating with them as well. I was hoping they would go to TNA as a tag team (much like I hope The American Wolves do) because I thought theyd fit better there. Maybe getting released will motivate him and whatever he does in wrestling next will be great.

As far as the whole WWE hating indie guys or not signing indie guys. I think a lot here get indie guy mixed up with Independant Wrestling Star. The NAIA or Division 3 football player who went to the Samoan Wrestling Center run by Afa and who has worked in Afa's indie promotion WXW will still be on WWE's radar. I think some of the independant guys who are in the well known independants and see themselves as stars are the ones Triple H don't want. Guys like Shaun Ricker who are lesser known indy wrestlers will always be on the radar.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

That depresses me. he got a better look, praised for this work, he wrestled 3 times during the last NXT Tapings ( spoilers ) and then got realease... WTF? 

Whatever.... with reports about WWE wanting putting over larger than life character i can understand than a wrestler like Chris Hero doesn't belong to this place and people like Bryan, CM Punk etc. being in the midcard


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Well wasn't really expecting this. It's a shame because Ohno seems a very likeable guy and he's obviously extremely talented in-ring, but he didn't exactly set my world on fire. In fact, there's a few down in NXT that don't. One of them had to bite the bullet at some point and sadly for Mr. Ohno it had to be him.

Oh well, if his fans really do enjoy his work, they'll still be able to see him compete in other promotions without the WWE restrictions, so that must be a plus.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

fpalm


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Chris Hero gets fired and Great Khali, Alberto Del Shitto and Hornswoggle are still employed. Travesty.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

So he loses the weight required, bulks up, then gets fired. Hero was made an example off, because of the petty nature of some of WWE management. 

I'm glad he's finally free tbh. He looked like the passion was getting slowly drained from him.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Interesting turn of events. Can't say this wasn't fairly likely.

It's not like he even tried to put effort into his character, his matches or even himself for the whole time he was in NXT; unlike similar guys like Cesaro and Zayn, who put heaps of effort in all three categories.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Good luck to him.

Didn't enjoy his WWE/NXT stint at all.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Get fat, told to get into shape, get into REALLY good shape, start to even bulk up, get released because it's not good enough.

Lets face it, WWE were just looking for an excuse really.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Well that's gonna be an interesting pick up for TNA by the looks of things,
Talented, strong talker, pretty decent look, don't see why they wouldn't try get the guy now Hogans off the books.

Anybody know if you still have the 90-day no compete clause if you never get onto main television?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Apparently not, he is already booked to take on Hurricane Helms in like a week and PWG all star weekend in December. Trent and Bateman didn't have to wait either.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Isn't the no compete clause for promotions which have a TV show? I could be wrong though.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Trent and Bateman showed up quickly on TNA and Trent in NJPW. Maybe WWE gave them the ok to go?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Well Bateman didn't show up in TNA until Sept. and Trent didn't until July so Shepard may be right about the no-compete being for TV shows


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Urgh. Fucking cunts. :sad:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chris Hero should have been called up a year ago but the WWE wanted to make him sweat it out in NXT.
OH he had to learn the watered down WWE entrainment way of wrestling.

The WWE should just let these talents be themselves in the ring and the product would be so much better wrestling wise



Shepard said:


> Isn't the no compete clause for promotions which have a TV show? I could be wrong though.


Yes that is correct which basically means just TNA.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I thought he had more potential than most down in NXT and the KO was a great finisher imo. No big loss though, and I'm not surprised that this has happened considering he was almost 34 still in developmental with a poor physique.


----------



## Wcthesecret

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

why release a guy who's Finisher is already in the Wwe 2k14 game?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Chris Hero should have been called up a year ago but the WWE wanted to make him sweat it out in NXT.
> OH he had to learn the watered down WWE entrainment way of wrestling.
> 
> The WWE should just let these talents be themselves in the ring and the product would be so much better wrestling wise


The last guy that wasn't forced to learn the WWE system was Sin Cara. Lets all just think about that for a second. The WWE style of wrestling has been in place for decades, and there's a very good reason for it. It works, and those suited to the needs of the WWE adjust to that style.

It's not like quality matches have been on short supply in WWE this year either.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Duke Silver said:


> The last guy that wasn't forced to learn the WWE system was Sin Cara. Lets all just think about that for a second. The WWE style of wrestling has been in place for decades, and there's a very good reason for it. It works, and those suited to the needs of the WWE adjust.
> 
> It's not like quality matches have been on short supply in WWE this year either.


That is not remotely comparable. Sin Cara knew only lucha libre (known by maybe two people on the roster), had never worked in the US promotions before, and did not speak English (again spoken by about three people on the roster).


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

ARE YOU FUCKIN KIDDING ME!?!?!? IVE BEEN WAITINGGGG FOR HIM TO GET CALLED UP MANMNN

Fuck this I'm buying my mother a Vince McMahon mask and super kicking her face right off her shoulders

Sooo fucking stupid, he got into shape and gets fired after it? Fuck you Vince and fuck your terrible booking team's absolute inability to ever push good talent


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

This is one of the funniest threads I've ever read, keep it up :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Ithil said:


> That is not remotely comparable. Sin Cara knew only lucha libre (known by maybe two people on the roster), had never worked in the US promotions before, and did not speak English (again spoken by about three people on the roster).


It's absolutely comparable, it's just no the exact same situation. There's a big difference between the independent style of wrestling in America and the WWE style of wrestling. Just like there was a huge difference between the styles in WCW and WWF.

My point was; the last talent who wasn't required to learn the WWE style flopped hard. Given the evidence of Ohno's struggles in developmental, I can't help but assume he would have faced similar problems had he been thrown onto TV like Cara was. You can't just stick a guy on television and expect them to pick up a completely different style of wrestling. Even Jericho had problems adjusting at first.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

HHH obviously isnt a fan of these indy wrestlers. They dont impress him.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



> HHH obviously isnt a fan of these indy wrestlers. They dont impress him.


 yeah definitely not a fan.... its a long term plan to humiliate indie stars right :lol


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

It's always surprising to see the guys WWE releases and then you look at the roster of guys WWE keeps. I wonder if half the people on WWE roster still have jobs just because people in WWE forgot that they're even in the company.

It really does look like WWE prob just made an example of him in NXT. Basically being like "Just cause you were good elsewhere, doesn't mean you'll be good here" and now anytime someone from other companies come to WWE, they'll use him as an example when stating guys who couldn't make it in the WWE despite being top talents elsewhere.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

HHH recognizes the talents in Indie Stars but overall he wants the WWE Universe as well as the talent themselves to know that the WWE _*is *_Wrestling and everything that isn't the WWE is a cheap knock off.

Sure the comments to Bryan were in kayfabe but the WWE wouldn't have an angle in which the face is put down for being a "B+ Player" if they weren't an indie star, prior. That whole angle was based on _"Sure, you are a wrestler...but are you a superstar?"_


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I'm not surprised. As much as I liked Hero, he did absolutely nothing for me in WWE and it was becoming a "what have you done for me lately" situation. The guy looked dejected as hell too. He probably wasn't bending over as much as WWE would've liked him too.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

WWE trolled us hard on Hero... 

WWE NXT 
@WWENXT

Will @KassiusOhno join @CMPunk, @MikeTheMiz, & @DanielBryanWWE when he faces @LukeHarperWWE on NXT this week? Watch on @HuluPlus

3:01 AM - 7 Nov, 13


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

That's a shame. Great talent. Great presence. Good talker, not the best, but good. Had time to improve. 
Really sad news, I had high hopes for him.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Is this a joke? Wow ok then


----------



## Wcthesecret

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



4hisdamnself said:


> WWE trolled us hard on Hero...
> 
> WWE NXT
> @WWENXT
> 
> Will @KassiusOhno join @CMPunk, @MikeTheMiz, & @DanielBryanWWE when he faces @LukeHarperWWE on NXT this week? Watch on @HuluPlus
> 
> 3:01 AM - 7 Nov, 13


That's from a taping weeks ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Shepard said:


> Isn't the no compete clause for promotions which have a TV show? I could be wrong though.


Yep. I was just about to write this. PWG's All Star weekend will probably come out on DVD, but that DVD probably won't come out until after 90 days from now, so I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

actually commented on not liking him so far in WWE just a bit ago. At least he's in great shape, that discipline will look desirable to other promotions.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

honestly don't care for the guy and i really don't get the hype ..he is a good wrestler i get it but other than that what does he have that's so special? like really......wwe has enough "good" wrestlers at their disposal they need more guys who can work the mic


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

It does seem like it has to be something more than, "They didn't see that much potential in him." Cause there's no way they see less potential in him than, say, that hippie who's been feuding with Tyler Breeze. Guys don't get released right after being in the main event of an NXT episode unless there's a concrete reason. I figure it's something health or drug-related.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Was the best wrestler on the planet until WWE fucked him. Joins an elite group, in that regard.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Perhaps he requested his release?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



4hisdamnself said:


> WWE trolled us hard on Hero...
> 
> WWE NXT
> @WWENXT
> 
> Will @KassiusOhno join @CMPunk, @MikeTheMiz, & @DanielBryanWWE when he faces @LukeHarperWWE on NXT this week? Watch on @HuluPlus
> 
> 3:01 AM - 7 Nov, 13


Not really, cause NXT shows are taped weeks in advance. That's one negative thing about NXT, sometimes if someone gets released, they're not off TV until maybe a month after their release. It happened recently with one of the commentators on NXT.


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Srdjan99 said:


> It does seem like it has to be something more than, "They didn't see that much potential in him." *Cause there's no way they see less potential in him than, say, that hippie who's been feuding with Tyler Breeze. Guys don't get released right after being in the main event of an NXT episode unless there's a concrete reason.* I figure it's something health or drug-related.


I agree with this. Maybe it was a bad attitude...


----------



## Cyon

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

"Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released." I'm sorry, but that made me laugh.

Sucks he got released though. Maybe he wasn't motivated enough care about his time in NXT, which may explain why he got fat in the first place. Looking at his later appearances on NXT, it looks like he didn't enjoy being there as much as he could've.

On a small positive note, "Chris Hero" sounds better than "Kassius Ohno" to me, and maybe he'll feel more at home back in the indies than in WWE.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Has he been written off in the NXT tapings? If not, this is a pretty emphatic release and WWE must have had substantial evidence to fire him like this.


----------



## Raw2003

Shame 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

IM PISSED NOW


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Tobit said:


> Has he been written off in the NXT tapings? If not, this is a pretty emphatic release and WWE must have had substantial evidence to fire him like this.


they don't bother writing people off. when ivelisse velez got fired she had just beat paige and was pretty much the main diva there. trent baretta was getting a push after his injury. they treat nxt as developmental and not as another tv show (as they should in my opinion), so they don't care if a firing messes with their storylines.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Tobit said:


> Has he been written off in the NXT tapings? If not, this is a pretty emphatic release and WWE must have had substantial evidence to fire him like this.


i don't know... he wrestled three times during the last taping of NXT then go back work out to the Performance Center then was fired friday morning before beginning his training

Even Mighty Triple H had praised his match against Luke Harper.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Srdjan99 said:


> It does seem like it has to be something more than, "They didn't see that much potential in him." Cause there's no way they see less potential in him than, say, that hippie who's been feuding with Tyler Breeze. Guys don't get released right after being in the main event of an NXT episode unless there's a concrete reason. I figure it's something health or drug-related.


the thing with that is that cj parker will never become anything more than a jobber and i don't think he has any serious expectations of becoming anything more than that (otherwise he wouldn't have come up with that silly gimmick). ohno on the other hand, clearly wanted to be a main-eventer and be in the same spot as cm punk and daniel bryan. someone, ohno or wwe, must have finally realized that such a thing will never happen so they got rid of him.

ohno is there for the tough guy spot, for those guys with credibility who are in main-events, make the money and put asses in seats, not for the comedy or filler match as cj parker is. it's not about who's good or better, or who can wrestle the better match but who can fill the voids and be helpful to the overall product.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Was the best wrestler on the planet until WWE fucked him. Joins an elite group, in that regard.


:bryan


----------



## just1988

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

*What the frick? My faith in WWE has gone down a little, my hope for the indy's has gone back up though!*


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



ToddTheBod said:


> HHH recognizes the talents in Indie Stars but overall he wants the WWE Universe as well as the talent themselves to know that the WWE _*is *_Wrestling and everything that isn't the WWE is a cheap knock off.
> 
> Sure the comments to Bryan were in kayfabe but the WWE wouldn't have an angle in which the face is put down for being a "B+ Player" if they weren't an indie star, prior. That whole angle was based on _"Sure, you are a wrestler...but are you a superstar?"_


If HHHs comments about DB were just in kayfabe than DB would be WWE champion right now but that is how HHH and Vince really review DB thus why he is back to the mid card.

As for Ohno, he was doing everything the WWE asked and it was never good enough. HE is better than a lot of guys on the main roster like Miz, Clay, Khali, Albert, Curtis Axel, Ryback, Del Rio, Swagger, etc etc yet they couldn't find a place on the main roster for him?

He was just used as an example and its pretty sad.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Chris Hero should have been called up a year ago but the WWE wanted to make him sweat it out in NXT.
> OH he had to learn the watered down WWE entrainment way of wrestling.
> 
> The WWE should just let these talents be themselves in the ring and the product would be so much better wrestling wise.


Why do people complain so much about the "WWE Style"? Why does it matter when were still getting amazing matches week in, week out? 

I don't like the Indy style anyway, which basically replaces the idea of a unique moveset and selling style that matches a character with a bigger, sicker looking moveset. I take the style that actually develops characters with unique and identifiable move sets over the DO EVERYTHING EVEN IF IT'S OUT OF CONTEXT Indy style. 

Ok, so you can do can a hurricanara and a chokeslam and every other move in WWE '13 and so can the other guy. So what? If I wanted to see that kind of crap, I'd pop in the Matrix or another Kung Fu flick.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

he's no big loss. if he can't listen to what his superior wants, then he deserves to be fired. his NXT Run (bar the ones with Regal) is hardly earth shattering. he's probably just unmotivated for being stuck in the developmental for so long/


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Why do people complain so much about the "WWE Style"? Why does it matter when were still getting amazing matches week in, week out?
> 
> I don't like the Indy style anyway, which basically replaces the idea of a unique moveset and selling style that matches a character with a bigger, sicker looking moveset. I take the style that actually develops characters with unique and identifiable move sets over the DO EVERYTHING EVEN IF IT'S OUT OF CONTEXT Indy style.
> 
> Ok, so you can do can a hurricanara and a chokeslam and every other move in WWE '13 and so can the other guy. So what? If I wanted to see that kind of crap, I'd pop in the Matrix or another Kung Fu flick.


Because the WWE style waters down the matches and they put stupid story lines over matches. The story lines should be used to enhance the matches and make the matches more meaningful.

And we don't get amazing matches week in and week out. WE do sometimes but those are always the same few wrestlers and the problem is they aways use the same 5-8 moves every match instead of getting a variety to make the matches unique.

And the WWE style is not giving characters unique and identifiable move sets , that is the indy style. The WWE has every wrestler have the same move (based on their size) set except for their sig. and finishers. 

The WWE makes everyones move set generic and boring.

just look at what happens when someone like Daniel Bryan or Punk pulls out a move they have not seen before, the crowd goes ape shit. There needs to be more of that.
I mean just look at Cesero, he started doing the swing again and now its hugely over.

Just think if the WWE let their wrestlers expand their move sets a little bit more, you would get more of that kind of a reaction.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

yeah WWE style has ruined Punk and Bryan. they've never had a good match in a WWE ring ever.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

How can you put a story over matches when the point of the match is to tell a story? Plus WWE wrestlers work way more often than indy guys on house shows and stuff so they can't afford to be killing themselves every night as it is. Not to mention there's been an absolute ton of good-great matches in WWE this year anyway so I can't see how workers are being limited.

Plus it adds to the importance of when the wrestlers actually go the extra mile to throw in something extra in a match which means something on a PPV or w/e.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Right because Orton, Cena, Sheamus, Ryback, Langston and Cesaro have the same moveset except for finishers/signatures.

Because Punk, Bryan, Kkngston, Cody and Rollins have the same move sets except for signatures and finishers....

Plus: scrilla and Shepard.

And also, I'm not sure that you're actually in the know about the Indy style. They are _exhibitionists_. Michael Elgin is the epitome of Indy wrestling. His moveset doesn't denote character or story, which is the point. His moveset is just...EVERYTHING. Fuck that, that's not what I want because, like I said there are movies like that out there, but enjoy.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Because the WWE style waters down the matches and they put stupid story lines over matches. The story lines should be used to enhance the matches and make the matches more meaningful.
> 
> And we don't get amazing matches week in and week out. WE do sometimes but those are always the same few wrestlers and the problem is they aways use the same 5-8 moves every match instead of getting a variety to make the matches unique.
> 
> And the WWE style is not giving characters unique and identifiable move sets , that is the indy style. The WWE has every wrestler have the same move (based on their size) set except for their sig. and finishers.
> 
> The WWE makes everyones move set generic and boring.
> 
> just look at what happens when someone like Daniel Bryan or Punk pulls out a move they have not seen before, the crowd goes ape shit. There needs to be more of that.
> I mean just look at Cesero, he started doing the swing again and now its hugely over.
> 
> Just think if the WWE let their wrestlers expand their move sets a little bit more, you would get more of that kind of a reaction.


it's because of the storylines that wwe has been on tv for thirty years. matches rarely stand by themselves, they only work when they're in the midst of a storyline. that's wwe's bread and butter.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Because the WWE style waters down the matches and they put stupid story lines over matches. The story lines should be used to enhance the matches and make the matches more meaningful.
> 
> And we don't get amazing matches week in and week out. WE do sometimes but those are always the same few wrestlers and the problem is they aways use the same 5-8 moves every match instead of getting a variety to make the matches unique.
> 
> And the WWE style is not giving characters unique and identifiable move sets , that is the indy style. The WWE has every wrestler have the same move (based on their size) set except for their sig. and finishers.
> 
> The WWE makes everyones move set generic and boring.
> 
> just look at what happens when someone like Daniel Bryan or Punk pulls out a move they have not seen before, the crowd goes ape shit. There needs to be more of that.
> I mean just look at Cesero, he started doing the swing again and now its hugely over.
> 
> Just think if the WWE let their wrestlers expand their move sets a little bit more, you would get more of that kind of a reaction.


The 'indy style" is a 20 minute match every night. When a indy wrestler go's to the WWE, they have to learn to work a 5 minute match, and for some of them it's not easy. Some of them are used to working 20-30 minute matches every night. It's not that their generic or watered down, it's how the WWE works. Your rarely going to see a television match go over 10 minutes, because you need time for other segments and matches. These indy wrestlers are used to working 25 minute matches every night "for respect." Than, they get in the WWE they have to readjust their moveset to take out all the bullshit unnecessary moves and flips they do in the indy's just for a quick pop. 

With Chris Hero, no one really knows what happened. He could've had an ego problem, he could have not got into shape like WWE asked him to do. To be honest, I never really saw much in him. Sure, it was cool to see him signed initially, but over time Cesaro was more the standout. Hero just never really interested. Bray Wyatt is someone who had me interested. Sure, there are people that are going to be like "Fuck WWE" just because they released an indy guy. But, it's not always the WWE's fault.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Called it the second they signed him and gave him that stupid ring name. I knew he would never make it to the main roster Typical WWE not knowing how to see past a guy's physique to see true talent. I thought they changed but I guess not. This guy could have been the new Edge.


----------



## King BOOKAH

Theproof said:


> Called it the second they signed him and gave him that stupid ring name. I knew he would never make it to the main roster Typical WWE not knowing how to see past a guy's physique to see true talent. I thought they changed but I guess not. This guy could have been the new Edge.


The new Edge? Minus the looks which is why Edge got the push he had? You make ZERO sense.. Not to mention HE PICKED HIS OWN DAMN NAME..

People should think twice, post once.

Ohno had his own style and I was actually a fan. I think from a non generic standpoint someone like Ohno would do better on the roster than say, Zayn BUT thats not saying much. The problem with the Indy guys is they have to be forced down peoples throats to get over. They don't just come out and have that IT factor that has put guys like Austin, the Rock, and Cena on the map.. They don't have the presence of Brock, Orton or Sheamus that automatically shoots them to the top and honestly I dont think WWE enjoys investing that much time and effort into doing it.


People talk about Bryan and CM Punk and forget how long it took for them to get to where they are now and they are still bellow guys like Orton, Cena and Big Show when they do bookings.. When Rock came back he b*tch slapped CM punk, took his belt, shut down his reign and Cena stepped into the picture.

What the WWE wants is a new Cena and they will never find that in the indys. We can all agree they already have a MASSIVE amount of talent around. NXT alone could be its own show and out rate TNA BUT They still have to find the next generations leader because Cena is getting up there in age. Fortunately for them he's the hardest working guy in the history of the sport or they would be on their asses.

So when we see people like Ohno get booted, its a good thing because it frees up room to find someone to get rid of Cena once and for all.. It allows them to keep Bryan and Punk in the spot light because you bring up someone like Ohno and he will pull heat from CM Punk.. You bring up Zayn and he starts pulling heat from Bryan. These guys are too similar to eachother/ cookie cutter to warrant actually getting upset. 

Ohno would have been a jobber and you guys know it. Look how hard Cesaro has had to push to get to the middle of the tag division. He is leaps and bounds above Ohno, so what do you think would have happened to him? Same finisher as Barrett, no unique move set, no presence.. mediocre mic work.

C'mon son.

With that being said.. He could make it on TNA easily.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



King BOOKAH said:


> The new Edge? Minus the looks which is why Edge got the push he had? You make ZERO sense.. Not to mention HE PICKED HIS OWN DAMN NAME..
> 
> People should think twice, post once.
> 
> Ohno had his own style and I was actually a fan. I think from a non generic standpoint someone like Ohno would do better on the roster than say, Zayn BUT thats not saying much. *The problem with the Indy guys is they have to be forced down peoples throats to get over. They don't just come out and have that IT factor that has put guys like Austin, the Rock, and Cena on the map.. They don't have the presence of Brock, Orton or Sheamus that automatically shoots them to the top and honestly I dont think WWE enjoys investing that much time and effort into doing it.*
> 
> 
> People talk about Bryan and CM Punk and forget how long it took for them to get to where they are now and they are still bellow guys like Orton, Cena and Big Show when they do bookings.. When Rock came back he b*tch slapped CM punk, took his belt, shut down his reign and Cena stepped into the picture.
> 
> What the WWE wants is a new Cena and they will never find that in the indys. We can all agree they already have a MASSIVE amount of talent around. NXT alone could be its own show and out rate TNA BUT They still have to find the next generations leader because Cena is getting up there in age. Fortunately for them he's the hardest working guy in the history of the sport or they would be on their asses.
> 
> So when we see people like Ohno get booted, its a good thing because it frees up room to find someone to get rid of Cena once and for all.. It allows them to keep Bryan and Punk in the spot light because you bring up someone like Ohno and he will pull heat from CM Punk.. You bring up Zayn and he starts pulling heat from Bryan. These guys are too similar to eachother/ cookie cutter to warrant actually getting upset.
> 
> Ohno would have been a jobber and you guys know it. Look how hard Cesaro has had to push to get to the middle of the tag division. He is leaps and bounds above Ohno, so what do you think would have happened to him? Same finisher as Barrett, no unique move set, no presence.. mediocre mic work.
> 
> C'mon son.
> 
> With that being said.. He could make it on TNA easily.


Punk and Bryan were over as soon as they debuted so that argument really does fall flat. Punk was outpopping DX and the Hardy's as a rarely featured ECW superstar only a couple months into his WWE career, and Bryan had entire arenas chanting for him all night long at RAW's and PPV's when he got fired after the Nexus incident. And it wasn't a small portion of the audience either, it was so audible that at one point Vince had to pause and stop talking.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

If you want to free up some space on the roster, then release guys like Ezekiel Jackson, Scott Dawson, Jinder Mahal... not Chris fucking Hero.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Has it been revealed whether he asked for release or not? If not then people are jumping the gun calling out WWE on this.

I get the feeling Chris didn't like his position in NXT for so long and felt he should have been on the main roster by now. Which he should have been. And decided to leave. Notice how he has multiple bookings already for indie shows. Maybe he wanted out.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

IMO Chris Hero is the typical case of WWE signing a guy who have some buzz in the indy then they just don't know what the fuck doing with him. 

" Oh you see this indy guy doing cool stuff, give him some good money and let's see what can happen "


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Considering that they weren't really doing much with him, this doesn't surprise me. If he didn't request his release, I feel bad for him. I talked to him a little bit after a PWG show, and he seems like a really cool guy. The guy has all the talent in the world, and he wont be able to show it on a global scale.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



THANOS said:


> Punk and Bryan were over as soon as they debuted so that argument really does fall flat. Punk was outpopping DX and the Hardy's as a rarely featured ECW superstar only a couple months into his WWE career, and Bryan had entire arenas chanting for him all night long at RAW's and PPV's when he got fired after the Nexus incident. And it wasn't a small portion of the audience either, it was so audible that at one point Vince had to pause and stop talking.


Define "big" Because neither were "big" when they debuted hell Bryan was The Miz's rookie and that was the main push he got from being beat up by the guy everyone hated. So no they weren't that big, other people came in at the same time they did or after and became much bigger faster and thats the point I was making.

Worst yet you use ECW as a reference for WWE recognition. I'm sure you know better than that. He was absolutely perfect for ECW and ECW in its own right was nothing more than the top of the indy ladder. 

Bryan's run as the WHC champ was literally the nail in the coffin to the belt. When he won the belt he came out to CRICKETS. Zack Ryder had more people chanting him on for winning the US Title. It was an embarrassing moment for the WWE and honestly worse than the Miz winning the WWE title when he did. (The he goes and loses it in 18seconds)

It took a decade to get Bryan here and he has been shoved down our throats again and again. The Team Hell no's over stayed run as the WWE champs was proof of this to get Bryan over. Some of the most cringe worth theatrics to date.

Now don't get me wrong, its known I respect Punk but I am not a fan of his but I am definitely a DB fan and that goes without saying so I'm as unbiased about him as it gets.

They had to give punk not one but TWO MIITB cash ins. Neither of the cash ins could even compete with Dolph Zigglers pop on his. They literally did EVERYTHING they could to make us like this guy and gave him multiple opportunities. In the end, people liked Punk cause he represented the rebel angle and we all know how cool it is to go against authority.

Now they are great SUPPORTING members of the cast but we have enough supporting members, so much so they are underbooked yet people want more of these indy guys to come in so they can dilute the product even more? Their gritty style and message is almost always the same, so when you have guys like that that don't come from developmental they don't stand out enough. They have already been wrestling for years behind the scenes and have a certain style and presence that normally doesn't transcend.

Neither one made the immediate impact of Brock, Sheamus, Angle, Batista, Cena, Orton, Big Show... ETC ETC on the WWE stage, not NXT and not ECW that those guys did. Many of them held their own and made their name on their own, minus gimmicks, minus forced bookings. Neither of them would have survive in the earlier WWE and you can tell they want to bring that level of excitement back to the product but can't cause they don't have the roster to do it.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Reports have him released on Friday as he was preparing for the morning training session. 

I don't know why I care a lick about the wwe anymore - habit I guess. But with this release, and Big Show's 427th main event push attempt it's obvious that wwe's idea of pro-wrestling entertainment and mine are VASTLY different.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I'm shocked he got released thats for sure. But maybe he can get rid of that stupid name and go back to Chris Hero as it should be.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

At the end of the day I think its a good thing for him. He can be big on his own right. Let him get the shine and respect that he deserves.. That or risk lightning striking 3 times to get the push CMP and DB have.

As fans of his it needs to be seen in a more positive light. If he was brought up he would have gotten buried. I'm just glad Cesaro made it out cause he was going down the jobber path fast.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Deebow said:


> Considering that they weren't really doing much with him, this doesn't surprise me. If he didn't request his release, I feel bad for him. I talked to him a little bit after a PWG show, and he seems like a really cool guy. The guy has all the talent in the world, and he wont be able to show it on a global scale.


i remember sending him a PM on youtube shortly after he got signed to WWE and i was surprised he responded a few hours later. 

Chris Hero really a great guy


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



King BOOKAH said:


> Define "big" Because neither were "big" when they debuted hell Bryan was The Miz's rookie and that was the main push he got from being beat up by the guy everyone hated. So no they weren't that big, other people came in at the same time they did or after and became much bigger faster and thats the point I was making.
> 
> *Worst yet you use ECW as a reference for WWE recognition. I'm sure you know better than that. He was absolutely perfect for ECW and ECW in its own right was nothing more than the top of the indy ladder.*
> 
> Bryan's run as the WHC champ was literally the nail in the coffin to the belt. When he won the belt he came out to CRICKETS. Zack Ryder had more people chanting him on for winning the US Title. It was an embarrassing moment for the WWE and honestly worse than the Miz winning the WWE title when he did. (The he goes and loses it in 18seconds)
> 
> It took a decade to get Bryan here and he has been shoved down our throats again and again. The Team Hell no's over stayed run as the WWE champs was proof of this to get Bryan over. Some of the most cringe worth theatrics to date.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, its known I respect Punk but I am not a fan of his but I am definitely a DB fan and that goes without saying so I'm as unbiased about him as it gets.
> 
> They had to give punk not one but TWO MIITB cash ins. Neither of the cash ins could even compete with Dolph Zigglers pop on his. They literally did EVERYTHING they could to make us like this guy and gave him multiple opportunities. In the end, people liked Punk cause he represented the rebel angle and we all know how cool it is to go against authority.
> 
> Now they are great SUPPORTING members of the cast but we have enough supporting members, so much so they are underbooked yet people want more of these indy guys to come in so they can dilute the product even more? Their gritty style and message is almost always the same, so when you have guys like that that don't come from developmental they don't stand out enough. They have already been wrestling for years behind the scenes and have a certain style and presence that normally doesn't transcend.
> 
> Neither one made the immediate impact of Brock, Sheamus, Angle, Batista, Cena, Orton, Big Show... ETC ETC on the WWE stage, not NXT and not ECW that those guys did. Many of them held their own and made their name on their own, minus gimmicks, minus forced bookings. Neither of them would have survive in the earlier WWE and you can tell they want to bring that level of excitement back to the product but can't cause they don't have the roster to do it.


Honestly when I read this it sounds like you're saying that Punk wrestled for the original ECW. 



Well I'm surprised how things turned out. 5 years ago I would have never guessed that Bryan Danielson would main event Summerslam and beat Cena cleanly and Chris Hero would be signed and never get of developmental. 

Selfishly I'm happy as he'll be a huge asset to the indy scene that is hurting due to so many guys getting signed.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I did see his match against Harper and he got absolutely buried/crushed/destroyed but this was still a surprise when I first heard.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

I would like to remind everyone that neither Ohno nor WWE have made a statement regarding any kind of endeavouring situation.

This still could be dirtsheet nonsense.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Asenath said:


> I would like to remind everyone that neither Ohno nor WWE have made a statement regarding any kind of endeavouring situation.
> *
> This still could be dirtsheet nonsense*.


Hasn't he already been booked by PWG and PWS?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Hasn't he already been booked by PWG and PWS?


PWS also claimed that they booked Cody Rhodes.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



BRUCE KLEE said:


> I did see his match against Harper and he got absolutely buried/crushed/destroyed but this was still a surprise when I first heard.


That was their first encounter, they had another match this past episode that was much more evenly matched, though he did lose again. It was reported that HHH praised their past match - if that's the case maybe something happened that caused the release.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

It's his work ethic that was bad the last I heard. i.e a lack of effort in workouts etc.

Frankly, I don't really care. He didn't set my world on fire at any period in his WWE run and I'm sick of all the drama and dirt sheets that were constantly surrounding him. I'm guessing the WWE are just cutting their losses and aren't prepared to have that sort of guy on the main roster. It's better to do it now than AFTER he appears on the main roster which would make something like this about ten times worse in terms of an IWC/wrestling geek backlash.

Edit: As crazy as this sounds and I hate when people say this but let him wrestle in TNA, he'll probably end up suiting them quite well and bolstering that roster with a bit of talent.


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

"Hey! Whats Kassius Ohyeah doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

This thread is now about his name change possibilities for TNA

Cassian Bono.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

Name of the thread it's misleading sounds like he got released for getting skinny xD


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*

He can use Chris hero again in TNA. Or if he doesn't want them to own the name Chris Villain. -_-


----------



## swibbs

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



Asenath said:


> You've forgotten Sami Zayn, Corey Graves, Adrian Neville, Solomon Crowe/Sami Callihan, Emma, Paige, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Tyler Breeze.
> 
> You omitted Chris Hero's tag partner, Antonio Cesaro, from the list of the last indie guys on the roster. And there are others in the offing that I've missed.


Plus a couple others that haven't debuted yet. Irish wrestler Rebecca Knox (now in WWE as Becky Lynch) not really sure if she debuted yet or not. Also Shaun Ricker (now Slate Randall), Ryan Drago (now Simon Gotch), British wrestler Martin Stone (Danny Burch) to name a few


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Evolution said:


> This thread is now about his name change possibilities for TNA


GoGo Hero


----------



## NO!

The people running TNA have no idea what they're doing so I think it's better if he stays away from them.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

This is incredibly disappointing. Ohno was one of my favorite NXT guys - for anyone who said he sucked in NXT, that's only because expectations were so high going in. I liked his NXT work and if you just compare him to all the other NXT guys he was easily at the top of the class. People on here have said "how many good matches did he have? - oh besides the Regal one and this last one against Harper" - first of all you just named 2, and second, how many memorable matches has Corey Graves had, or even Neville or Kruger or Wyatt? It just sucks cause he just got back from being gone for months, he is in great shape…yes he clashed with management about his look before but clearly he's been working hard at it and doing what they wanted.

There must be something going on behind the scenes, either they didn't like his attitude, or could just be that with the direction WWE has decided to go in (anti indy guys), they just decided they were never actually gonna call him up, and decided to get rid of him. It's just always so disappointing to see one of your favorites go like this. Say what you want about the guy but he is a great pro wrestler, he can go in the ring and he's solid on promos, what does it say about your company when you see someone like that and think "there's no place for him on my program"…? In that regard it would almost be better if he got fired because of an attitude problem, at least that makes sense...


----------



## Greg Hay version 1

I sorry but WWE are idiots. Why would they let Chris Hero an amazing wrestler and a really nice guy or at least he was nice to me when I got to talk to him after a wrestling show about 5 years ago. To me he could be the next HHH if they build him up right in my mind at least.


----------



## kickhisheadin

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> I sorry but WWE are idiots. Why would they let Chris Hero an amazing wrestler and a really nice guy or at least he was nice to me when I got to talk to him after a wrestling show about 5 years ago. To me he could be the next HHH if they build him up right in my mind at least.


That's the problem. His perceived potential was a detriment to his success in NXT. He had a huge push up until he got heat for not doing his weight training as HHH suggested. You know how HHH feels about skinny fat people.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Fuck me Ohno got skinny! Then he got released. OHNO RELEASE THREAD.*



Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Was the best wrestler on the planet until WWE fucked him. Joins an elite group, in that regard.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

You can be the best worker in the world but if you don't do what your boss wants and don't abide by his rules even after warnings, its time to let him go.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: OHNO! WWE releases top NXT star*



swibbs said:


> Plus a couple others that haven't debuted yet. Irish wrestler Rebecca Knox (now in WWE as Becky Lynch) not really sure if she debuted yet or not. Also Shaun Ricker (now Slate Randall), Ryan Drago (now Simon Gotch), British wrestler Martin Stone (Danny Burch) to name a few


The main thing that's come across is that they won't be signing older guys who are seen as indie veterans. Most of the signings are guys who've been wrestling tours for around 5 years max.

I don't really think it's been noted, but they've been bringing on more coaches who will act as scouts. Brookside is a good example as he visits training schools in the UK, taking seminars a couple of times a year.


----------



## Oxidamus

Okay, just to summarise, am the only person who doesn't really care and thinks maybe it was the right choice?

:langston2


----------



## Paul Rudd

Lauren Mayberry is ugly.
Not Not Kidding


----------



## King BOOKAH

LOL @ Dat jab..


----------



## Oxidamus

Clem said:


> Lauren Mayberry is ugly.
> Not Not Kidding












rude.
and irrelevant.





:cesaro


----------



## Asenath

OXI said:


> Okay, just to summarise, am the only person who doesn't really care and thinks maybe it was the right choice?
> 
> :langston2


Yes.

And I'm inclined to disagree with you on all counts. However, your opinion is yours, and you are entitled to it.


----------



## Oxidamus

Asenath said:


> Yes.
> 
> And I'm inclined to disagree with you on all counts. However, your opinion is yours, and you are entitled to it.


On all counts?

As in you disagree that I don't care? :cesaro


I'd say he was given months to get into shape and he didn't do anything until his last month, where he lost some weight but that was it.


----------



## BornBad

his Twitter account is now back as Chris Hero - Pro RASSLER


----------



## ellthom

He was good but lets be honest, would WWe have used him well even if he did come up to Raw/Smackdown... To be honest he's probably better off


----------



## Shepard

OXI said:


> Okay, just to summarise, am the only person who doesn't really care and thinks maybe it was the right choice?
> 
> :langston2


Nah I won't really miss him either. If anything it might do him good seeing as he just couldn't adapt to the style.


Also to whoever said Ohno was still the best guy in NXT. Sami Zayn. Plus there's a ton of people I'd rather see over him on NXT. Either as characters or workers.


----------



## Oxidamus

Didn't really bother looking through the thread because posts are fairly obvious, but damn Ohno wasn't near the top of the guys on NXT.

He may be a good wrestler in the indies but that's a different place. Ohno is one of the few FCW to NXT guys that has ZERO personality.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Shame, heard a lot about him, don't watch nxt, was looking forward to watching him whenever he got the call up.


----------



## Korvin

I'm not surprised by this because he does lack personality. His biggest weakness is what WWE focuses on the most. Honestly, some people may be good wrestlers but it doesn't mean that they belong at the top of the business sometimes. I feel as this is good news for him because now he can go back to wrestling where he found success at instead of sitting in developmental while they would continue to try to mold him in to something they particularly want.


----------



## Crozer

Can't access Kassius' Twitta~ T-T

OMG FOUND IT. He did get released. https://twitter.com/thechrishero


----------



## Mr. I

Korvin said:


> I'm not surprised by this because he does lack personality. His biggest weakness is what WWE focuses on the most. Honestly, some people may be good wrestlers but it doesn't mean that they belong at the top of the business sometimes. I feel as this is good news for him because now he can go back to wrestling where he found success at instead of sitting in developmental while they would continue to try to mold him in to something they particularly want.


He doesn't lack for personality at all. Never mind that that excuse is bullshit given Del Rio and Orton's endless pushes.


----------



## Asenath

Crozer said:


> Can't access Kassius' Twitta~ T-T
> 
> OMG FOUND IT. He did get released. https://twitter.com/thechrishero


----------



## Oxidamus

Ithil said:


> He doesn't lack for personality at all. Never mind that that excuse is bullshit given Del Rio and Orton's endless pushes.


It's not the only thing though. He also defied instructions, didn't show dedication, was lazy as fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dude was hot garbage in NXT and lacked any motivation to get onto the roster. If anything I'm sure his attitude sucked and probably was the main motivator for him getting released. Have fun in the Indies, Hero.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

OXI said:


> Didn't really bother looking through the thread because posts are fairly obvious, but damn Ohno wasn't near the top of the guys on NXT.
> 
> He may be a good wrestler in the indies but that's a different place. Ohno is one of the few FCW to NXT guys that has ZERO personality.


Who exactly was really better than him over the last year? I'll give you Zayn, Neville, Kruger, Wyatt/Harper, and maybe Tyler Breeze (but that's kinda pushing it, Breeze hasn't really had a single good match yet). Rollins if you take it all the way back to the start maybe. This is out of like 20 guys who have appeared regularly on NXT since then, never mind the guys who are on the roster but not featured. Maybe he wasn't one of the very best but he's definitely in the upper crust….



OXI said:


> It's not the only thing though. He also defied instructions, didn't show dedication, was lazy as fuck.


Yeah he was out of shape earlier this year but look at him now. He's clearly been working on his physique and doing what they wanted. Maybe something else happened recently, but we can't just flatly say he didn't do what they wanted and all that shit...


----------



## Brye

Sucks because there were so many guys on the main roster that he would've had a cool match against.


----------



## Oxidamus

papercuts_hurt said:


> Who exactly was really better than him over the last year? I'll give you Zayn, Neville, Kruger, Wyatt/Harper, and maybe Tyler Breeze (but that's kinda pushing it, Breeze hasn't really had a single good match yet). Rollins if you take it all the way back to the start maybe. This is out of like 20 guys who have appeared regularly on NXT since then, never mind the guys who are on the roster but not featured. Maybe he wasn't one of the very best but he's definitely in the upper crust….


I put everyone except CJ Parker over him.



> Yeah he was out of shape earlier this year but look at him now. He's clearly been working on his physique and doing what they wanted. Maybe something else happened recently, but we can't just flatly say he didn't do what they wanted and all that shit...


He had around a quarter of a year to do something about his physique. He didn't do anything from the time he was "taken out" and his first return match against Harper. He only lost a few pounds in his last match before getting released.

He wasn't injured so there's zero excuses for him to be that way. Every indy guy the WWE has ever signed has tried to get in their peak form when they got heard they were getting signed. Punk put on a bunch of muscle, Cesaro picked his game up (but he was incredibly fit prior anyway), Bryan didn't really seem to do much until he was fired and re-signed, and Sami has clearly put on a few pounds of muscle - not much, but that's his selling point.

I know you're like his biggest fan here but damn the guy fucked up and he wasn't that good of a talent to let him fuck up without repercussions. It's just silly to ignore or deny it.

If he picked up his game and actually got visually more muscular and/or leaner, created a legitimate personality, and stopped being so lazy, I'd not be against him coming back at all.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

not sure why people are so broken up about this...It's clear he didnt do what they wanted him to do, and he's an overall under-talented "talent"

Probably better for both sides that this relationship ended when it did.


----------



## NO!

I don't think it's how muscular he is, but how much he weighed at one point that bothered people. He lost a considerable amount of weight in a short time span and seemed pretty motivated to me in that match with Harper (which apparently caught Triple H's attention). Contrary to what you said, I think he IS good enough to get a second chance. Out of all the indy guys WWE signed, I thought Cesaro and Ohno would easily be the most successful due to them fitting WWE's image of a main eventer. There's no way guys like Scott Dawson, Tyler Breeze, Conor O'Brian, Corey Graves, Rick Victor, Mojo Rawley, Bo Dallas, or Leo Kruger are above him, but whatever tosses your salad I guess.


----------



## Oxidamus

To be fair, I never said he was bad. I said he was uninspired. Both uninspired to get properly physically fit as requested (shouldn't even have to be requested when you're in the worlds biggest wrestling promotion) and also uninspired to extend his character and personality.

I don't doubt he could be given a second chance.


----------



## THANOS

I found some interesting news that says that either Ohno asked for his release or was let go from Triple H himself, but either way it's due to Triple H why he's no longer in the company, as Vince McMahon, surprisingly, was a huge supporter and wanted to call him up ages ago.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Even though I never cared for him I'm interested in the shoot videos he'll do on developmental! :mark:


----------



## BornBad

i don't buy the "uninspired and out of shape " shit for a second....


----------



## Oxidamus

4hisdamnself said:


> i don't buy the "uninspired and out of shape " shit for a second....


I never said he had no cardio or strength. I said he was visually physically untoned.

I also never meant his ring work was uninspired (it's the only thing about him that *is* inspired), I clearly meant his personality and character - because that's what I said.

:kobe


----------



## Neil_totally

that match looked stiff as fuck. Definitely not the 'burial' or one-sided match people are saying though?


----------



## Pycckue

*GOOD RIDDANCE *


----------



## x78

Late to the debate but I'm neither surprised nor disappointed by this. The guy showed some potential in his early days in FCW, but has been absolutely stinking the place up for the last 18 months. TBH it has been obvious for some time that he wasn't going to make it in WWE, if he doesn't want to stay as a permanent developmental talent putting over rookies until he retires then they're probably better off cutting their losses now. At least he can say he tried, and his fans can go and watch him do whatever it is that he's good at somewhere else without him taking TV time away from better NXT talents.


----------



## Asenath

I'm still mad the goddamn Ryback got eight years in various WWE developmental programs, and Chris Hero gets endeavored after 20 months.


----------



## x78

Asenath said:


> I'm still mad the goddamn Ryback got eight years in various WWE developmental programs, and Chris Hero gets endeavored after 20 months.


Ryback is a better talent than Chris Hero in every department other than technical chain wrestling, which is something that nobody apart from strange workrate marks really cares too much about.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

x78 said:


> Ryback is a better talent than Chris Hero in every department other than technical chain wrestling, which is something that nobody in WWE cares about.


You trollin'?


----------



## Gretchen

Dat creative thread title


----------



## joeysnotright

x78 said:


> Ryback is a better talent than Chris Hero in every department other than technical chain wrestling, which is something that nobody apart from strange workrate marks really cares too much about.


Seriously!?! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

What is Ohno better at than Ryback? You think he's more charismatic, or better on the mic, or had a better connection with the fans, or a more exciting moveset or a better look? Like I said, chain wrestling, that's it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

x78 said:


> What is Ohno better at than Ryback? You think he's more charismatic, or better on the mic, or had a better connection with the fans, or a more exciting moveset or a better look? Like I said, chain wrestling, that's it.


All of that.

Again, you trollin'?


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Ryback is a better talent than Chris Hero in every department other than technical chain wrestling, which is something that nobody apart from strange workrate marks really cares too much about.


Dude I respect you and agree with most of what you post, but even using only Hero's FCW/NXT work he's still miles ahead of The Ryback in every single category including look. Hero may be skinny fat, but he's got a much more marketable/handsome look than Slothback could ever dream of having.

If we include Hero's career outside of WWE developmental than that comparison just completely blows up in smoke. I don't mean to crap all over your argument but I have to agree with the others on this one, you trolling?


----------



## USAUSA1

If you comparing talents, yeah Hero is more talented and more experience but Ryback is more marketable and has a unique presence about him. Fans respond to him as both as a babyface and heel which speaks volume because a lot of wrestlers struggle to get both sides over.

There is plenty of guys out there like Hero but Ryback is rare.


----------



## THANOS

USAUSA1 said:


> If you comparing talents, yeah Hero is more talented and more experience but Ryback is more marketable and has a unique presence about him. *Fans respond to him as both as a babyface and heel which speaks volume because a lot of wrestlers struggle to get both sides over.*
> 
> There is plenty of guys out there like Hero but Ryback is rare.


Are you sure about that? I seem to remember hearing, or should I say not hearing, Ryback come out to near silence at almost every payperview he's been at. Also, Ryback may have a better body but there's no way he has a better look. Hero's got a pretty boy look with hair like Fabio lol, he could have his face on posters for WWE no problem.


----------



## Arcade

Ryback spent eight years in development because WWE knew that he was pretty green, and they wanted to slowly develop him, while Ohno was known as one of the best workers from the indies, and thought that Ohno would adapt much quicker to the WWE style. Ohno's run in NXT was nothing special. He had some good matches, but nothing great or outstanding, except for his match against William Regal.


----------



## THANOS

Arcade said:


> Ryback spent eight years in development because WWE knew that he was pretty green, and they wanted to slowly develop him, while Ohno was known as one of the best workers from the indies, and thought that Ohno would adapt much quicker to the WWE style. Ohno's run in NXT was nothing special. He had some good matches, but nothing great or outstanding, except for his match against William Regal.


True but Ryback's still green which kind of makes that point a bit off no? It took Punk about 4-5 years on the WWE roster to finally adapt to their style and get his own explosive moves of doom repertoire that they like you to build your matches around whether they be 5 minutes or 25. Punk still hadn't adapted to the WWE style when he wrestled Cena at MITB in 2011. The WWE style is basically 5 moves of doom and catch-can wrestling blended together and used consistently to drive home the uniqueness of each wrestler to the casuals. Ohno should have been given the same leash to learn the style as Punk was, because when motivated they can both get to the top of any company they work for.


----------



## USAUSA1

THANOS said:


> Are you sure about that? I seem to remember hearing, or should I say not hearing, Ryback come out to near silence at almost every payperview he's been at. Also, Ryback may have a better body but there's no way he has a better look. Hero's got a pretty boy look with hair like Fabio lol, he could have his face on posters for WWE no problem.


Hero would laugh at you because just from listening to past interviews that he is not marketable and has a odd look.

Ryback gets a reaction, better than most of the roster.

Hero should just go back to Ring of Honor.


----------



## NikkiSixx

USAUSA1 said:


> Hero would laugh at you because just from listening to past interviews that he is not marketable and has a odd look.


Odd look? Since when is Thor-like an "odd look"?


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Dude I respect you and agree with most of what you post, but even using only Hero's FCW/NXT work he's still miles ahead of The Ryback in every single category including look. Hero may be skinny fat, but he's got a much more marketable/handsome look than Slothback could ever dream of having.
> 
> If we include Hero's career outside of WWE developmental than that comparison just completely blows up in smoke. I don't mean to crap all over your argument but I have to agree with the others on this one, you trolling?


No, I'm not trolling. Ryback was hugely over on the main roster, Ohno struggled to get any sort of reaction on NXT. Whether or not you like Ryback is irrelevant, his workrate sucks but he's a pretty underrated talent in most other areas IMO, and he definitely makes an impact for better or worse which is something that Ohno failed to do. People come away talking about Ryback, the only reason anyone ever talked about Ohno was either because he was a big name on the indies that was failing to live up to expectation or because of his gut. Ryback isn't really important here but he's in a completely different league to Ohno, IMO at least but it seems like the company agreed with me as well.

We've discussed Hero's prior work before and that's fine but, like I've said before, it's not relevant. He was good in FCW too but since then he's completely dropped off for whatever reason. If I was a new viewer who hadn't seen him before in FCW and didn't know about his reputation, I would have legit been questioning why he was being given TV time on NXT. The guy was out of shape, unentertaining, struggled in promos and worked bog-standard matches that invariably dragged down whoever he was working with (Steamboat, Barretta, Kruger all struggled badly after programs with Ohno). 

I've seen glimpses of Hero's talent in FCW but it didn't translate for whatever reason, and now he's gone. It's not a conspiracy or mistreatment or anything like that, it comes down to the fact that, like I've been saying for over a year, he just wasn't very good. He was given plenty of chances and didn't take them, TBH the guy was dead weight and it's probably better for everyone that he was released. If he was younger I'd say that he might have a chance at coming back refreshed and giving it another go in about year, but sadly because of his age I think that's probably it for him with the WWE. So whatever, at least he can say he tried.


----------



## THANOS

NikkiSixx said:


> Odd look? Since when is Thor-like an "odd look"?


This. You can always work on your body, but a face like Ryback's can't be helped without some extensive plastic surgery.


----------



## NO!




----------



## Asenath

x78 said:


> Ryback is a better talent than Chris Hero in every department other than technical chain wrestling, which is something that nobody apart from strange workrate marks really cares too much about.


What the actual fuck?

No charisma. No connection to the fans. Can't talk. Can't wrestle for 10 minutes without getting blown up. Not actually as strong as his physique would imply. The only thing he's better at is injecting HGH and twerking in Vince's office in his onesie.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> This. You can always work on your body, but a face like Ryback's can't be helped without some extensive plastic surgery.


Being good looking isn't the same as having a good wrestling look. Steve Austin wasn't good looking but nobody can say that he didn't have a good look. Ditto Undertaker and numerous other top stars.


----------



## NikkiSixx

x78 said:


> Being good looking isn't the same as having a good wrestling look. Steve Austin wasn't good looking but nobody can say that he didn't have a good look. Ditto Undertaker and numerous other top stars.


On the otherhand though, the two "faces" of the WWE -- Cena and Orton -- are attractive, and that's a major part of why they supposedly have good wrestling looks.


----------



## x78

Asenath said:


> What the actual fuck?
> 
> No charisma. No connection to the fans. Can't talk. Can't wrestle for 10 minutes without getting blown up. Not actually as strong as his physique would imply. The only thing he's better at is injecting HGH and twerking in Vince's office in his onesie.






^ Better promo than anything Ohno has ever done.





^ Still better than anything Ohno has ever done.





^ 1:34, you think Ohno would have got that pop?





^ You're really trying to compare this to Ohno? Come on.


----------



## USAUSA1

Proof in the videos


----------



## NO!

Terrible acting, simple material, and you can see his eyes moving so he was obviously reading from something. I think Ohno can top that in his sleep. Are those really the best Ryback promos? Yikes.


----------



## THANOS

NO! said:


> Terrible acting, simple material, and you can see his eyes moving so he was obviously reading from something. I think Ohno can top that in his sleep. Are those really the best Ryback promos? Yikes.


This. Reading lines off a teleprompter, script boards, etc. is much easier than go off the cuff which Hero has always done. I can post about 10 promos that Hero has cut prior to WWE that trump that, and hell he even cut one in those un-aired promo class clips that leaked on youtube a month ago that trumps all of those clips you posted. As far as if Hero would get an ovation like that one Ryback got above, well as Chris Jericho once said, if you can get over tremendously in front of the type of hardcore audience that goes to Indy shows than you can get over immensely anywhere. Therefore I have no issue believing that Hero would have been very very over in WWE.


----------



## x78

I guess Ryback was reading off a teleprompter in the second clip too, huh? FWIW Ohno has the option to read off a teleprompter if he wishes. Scripted or not, he didn't produce anything of anywhere near that quality during his time with WWE. I can cut a great promo in front of the mirror, or in front of my friends. It means nothing.

Jericho's argument is valid but Ohno wasn't over at all on NXT. In fact he was probably the least over guy on the show and one of the few that the crowd gave absolutely no reaction to, apart from a few 'Jesus' chants when he first debuted which quickly died out. I really think you're looking through rose-tinted glasses here. This wasn't Chris Hero, it was Kassius Ohno. WWE didn't think he was contributing anything and pretty much everyone who isn't a ROH mark agreed that he wasn't contributing anything. The guy has been released, and with good reason. I'm disappointed that things didn't work out but it is what it is, I thought his fans would be happy since he can now go back to doing whatever it as that made you love him so much without any restrictions. NXT has too many talents and the indy scene needs more known names so it's win-win as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LBThrizzy

There are people in this thread saying that Ryback cuts better promos than Chris Hero. I just want to let that marinate.


----------



## SpeedStick

Lets look at the body of another guy who's 6'4


----------



## x78

LBThrizzy said:


> There are people in this thread saying that Ryback cuts better promos than Chris Hero. I just want to let that marinate.


I said he cuts better promos than Kassius Ohno. Which he does. I couldn't give less of a shit about Chris Hero. If the guy has the same attitude as his fans then it's no wonder he didn't make it.


----------



## Asenath

Go home, Roger.


----------



## Asenath

I hadn't watched the NXT match yet. 

And then I did.

And I don't know it's because of lady hormone business or what, but I might have teared up.


----------



## THANOS

SpeedStick said:


> Lets look at the body of another guy who's 6'4


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Well I guess if there's one thing this thread has shown us, it's that different people can reach completely different opinions based on looking at the same thing. Which seems like an obvious thing to say but we're in a place where a lot of people think their opinion is the only rational one and this is just a good reminder that's not the case.

I never even watched Chris Hero in the indys and so my fandom is based basically entirely on his work as Ohno in NXT and FCW…as I've said I don't think he was the best guy on NXT or even one of the top three necessarily, but to me saying he's not better than the Ascension or Corey Graves or many other guys on NXT is nuts…other people here clearly disagree and I can't fault them for that.

But those people should realize that just because they dislike a guy doesn't make him worthless, there are just as clearly a lot of people who liked what he brought to the table, and I think it's a shame to lose a guy who can put on great matches like Ohno. Like I said before it's just sad that they didn't feel like they had any use for him. 

And look at how he looked right before he got taken off TV in like April or May and then how he looked at his return match vs Harper (not even the most recent match, the first one), you can't tell me you don't see a big difference. He may not be as bulked as Chris Masters or whatever but can Chris Masters do the athletic stuff Ohno can in the ring? Why the fuck does everyone have to look like John Cena, we watch wrestling not pro bodybuilding...


----------



## NexSES

x78 said:


> Ryback is a better talent than Chris Hero in every department other than technical chain wrestling, which is something that nobody apart from strange workrate marks really cares too much about.


The only think that The Ryback is better than is getting chants at him of a different wrestlers name. 

Hell The Ryback got worked over by Panera.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

papercuts_hurt said:


> we're in a place where a lot of people think their opinion is the only rational one and this is just a good reminder that's not the case.


:banderas 10 points


----------



## JustJoel

papercuts_hurt said:


> Well I guess if there's one thing this thread has shown us, it's that different people can reach completely different opinions based on looking at the same thing. Which seems like an obvious thing to say but we're in a place where a lot of people think their opinion is the only rational one and this is just a good reminder that's not the case.
> 
> I never even watched Chris Hero in the indys and so my fandom is based basically entirely on his work as Ohno in NXT and FCW…as I've said I don't think he was the best guy on NXT or even one of the top three necessarily, but to me saying he's not better than the Ascension or Corey Graves or many other guys on NXT is nuts…other people here clearly disagree and I can't fault them for that.
> 
> But those people should realize that just because they dislike a guy doesn't make him worthless, there are just as clearly a lot of people who liked what he brought to the table, and I think it's a shame to lose a guy who can put on great matches like Ohno. Like I said before it's just sad that they didn't feel like they had any use for him.
> 
> And look at how he looked right before he got taken off TV in like April or May and then how he looked at his return match vs Harper (not even the most recent match, the first one), you can't tell me you don't see a big difference. He may not be as bulked as Chris Masters or whatever but can Chris Masters do the athletic stuff Ohno can in the ring? Why the fuck does everyone have to look like John Cena, we watch wrestling not pro bodybuilding...


It's rough. His re-match with Harper, to me, was a letdown. I felt the same about Low-Ki - I really wanted him to succeed because he had most all of the tools, but issues away from the ring limited his success, ultimately. That's the unfortunate story for Hero. I think it's probably best for both atm. Indies need starpower, WWE needs guys who are ready to work "their way."


----------



## Snapdragon

SpeedStick said:


> Lets look at the body of another guy who's 6'4


The body of a guy who got caught abusing steroids


----------



## Deebow

If he was a bit younger, I could see a potential re-signing, but at this point I don't think so. It sucks that he got released, but he will be making his PWG return at All-Star Weekend 10. So I can't really say I'm that disappointed.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Asenath said:


> What the actual fuck?
> 
> No charisma. No connection to the fans. Can't talk. Can't wrestle for 10 minutes without getting blown up. Not actually as strong as his physique would imply. The only thing he's better at is injecting HGH and twerking in Vince's office in his onesie.


tell us how you really feel about Ryback :lmao :lmao :lmao 
*this is glorious. repped*

About the Hero situation ~ I can't really add anything that hasn't been said. Sometimes, things just don't work out. Getting let go from WWE doesn't mean you're not talented, or that you don't have anything to offer the world of wrestling. As we can see, the Indies have wasted no time in filling up his planner. He'll be fine, and so will we.


----------



## Oxidamus

I swear every single Ryback "debate" eventually boils down to technical wrestling know-it-alls and/pr indy marks failing to understand that power wrestling is a proper form of professional wrestling and has been for a long time, and normal, realistic people trying to convince them that their obvious bias is clouding their judgement.


Why do threads even turn into X guy vs Ryback and "Ryback is shit omg!!21" all the time?

Ryback is good, you're biased and have clouded judgement.
Kassius is good, but he's lazy and deserved to get fired.

Is there much else to say?


----------



## NO!

Who said anything about power wrestling being the reason why Ryback is one of the most boring guys on the roster? :ambrose2


----------



## Oxidamus

NO! said:


> Who said anything about power wrestling being the reason why Ryback is one of the most boring guys on the roster? :ambrose2


Are you implying the fact he's a muscle-bound growth-hormone taking strongman has nothing to do with the fact he's very badly received by marks of Chris Hero?
:kobe


----------



## CM Jewels

Ryback is one of the more talented big men in years.

No need to bash him in order to make Ohno look better. And I like Ohno a lot.


----------



## THANOS

CM Jewels said:


> Ryback is one of the more talented big men in years.
> 
> No need to bash him in order to make Ohno look better. And I like Ohno a lot.


I don't mind Ryback to be honest but Ohno is better than him in pretty much every category unquestionably. I agree that he is certainly one of the more talented big guys that's been around in awhile and certainly more talented than the likes of Mason Ryan and Big Zeke, but there are several other big men currently on the roster that are exceptional at that strongman style, that Ryback is, hopefully, using as benchmarks to strive towards. 

Examples of these performers are Mark Henry, Antonio Cesaro, Sheamus, Cena, and even Big E. All of these performers are a lot more refined in this style than Ryback and can wrestle long and competitive matches with plenty of stamina to spare, and, in most cases, tell great stories and implement sound psychology. Ryback has difficulty doing these things on a consistent basis even when working with superior performers and until he's able to do it, it's only natural that he will be scrutinized and judged by the majority of critics on here, in the audience, by his peers, and upper management. This is definitely something that is happening as evidenced by his large depush, but if he keeps his attitude in check, lowers his head and works hard to improve on the essentials of a good worker, then I'm sure he'll get there one day but nobody should be saying that he's better at the essentials than Chris Hero, because that's just silly.


----------



## Crozer

His profile is still not removed http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/kassius-ohno-bio


----------



## Shepard

Rybacks came on leaps and bounds ever since his callup. Since turning heel especially. Had some really solid performances this year which he absolutely pulled his weight and wasn't carried by the guys he was in there with. Not to mention his promo work in the last few months or so is wayy better than anything Ohnos done. Pulling up his pre WWE stuff doesn't really mean anything b/c all it shows is just how poor his NXT stuff was in comparison. As for Ryback being in developmental for 8 years, bear in mind he's only a year younger than Hero, if Hero was kept in developmental for another 6 years he'd be nearing 40. They obviously signed him assuming he'd adapt super quick. Then when he's shown hardly any progression in the 2 years there it makes sense to cut the ties.

Also Chris Masters is a great example of a guy putting his head down and improving his craft massively. Way better worker than Ohno. His body of work since like 2011 is tremendous, be it either WWE or indies.


----------



## Oxidamus

Big E is the only guy in your list that is in the same category as Ryback, THANOS.

Also Kassius is not better than Ryback at power moves, which is the whole point.


----------



## Snapdragon

Ryback isn't even that good in terms of being a power wrestle

Look at fucking Dr. Death Steve Williams to see what a true hoss is supposed to look like


----------



## NexSES

The Ryback is still greener than goose shit. Can't work a match without injuring the worker across the ring from him.


----------



## King BOOKAH

OXI said:


> rude.
> and irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cesaro



I looked her up and thought she was actually cute in a very "average" girl kinda way... Until you posted that pic. 

No megusta.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Is that a picture of Bo Dallas?


----------



## BornBad

The ironic thing with Hero is he's wildly popular with the hardcore wrestling crowd. He's classified as an “indie” guy due to his success around the world in smaller promotions. However, he didn't fit the typical “indie” stereotype.
He didn't wear kick pads when he didn't kick. He didn't flip when he didn't need to flip. He didn't have a finisher that could only be done to guys of a certain size and didn't require 20 seconds to set up.
He wasn't guilty of doing the same match every time which consists of 40 moves that look more like a trampoline exhibition than a wrestling match. He didn't have unnecessary movement of doing something in five steps when it could have been be done in three.

He had psychology. He had facials. He was 6-foot-4 and 200-plus pounds. He had long hair and a beard. He could hit his finisher in one second against anybody of any size. He looked like a guy who could get things done.
He had a good feud with veteran William Regal in NXT. WWE bought into his hard hitting gimmick. The name he worked under in NXT was Kassius Ohno, a direct play to his gimmick. Kassius was pronounced Cassius as in Muhammad Ali's birth name. The gave him the initials K.O. Which is also used when speaking in fighting about a knockout.
So what went wrong?
In WWE, a good soldier is more valuable than a talented soldier. They don't care how big of a following you have, what you accomplished elsewhere or how many styles you know in the ring. You must pay WWE dues and WWE respect.


Justin LaBar WrestleZone


----------



## Oxidamus

King BOOKAH said:


> I looked her up and thought she was actually cute in a very "average" girl kinda way... Until you posted that pic.
> 
> No megusta.





BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Is that a picture of Bo Dallas?














4hisdamnself said:


> The ironic thing with Hero is he's wildly popular with the hardcore wrestling crowd. He's classified as an “indie” guy due to his success around the world in smaller promotions. However, he didn't fit the typical “indie” stereotype.
> He didn't wear kick pads when he didn't kick. He didn't flip when he didn't need to flip. He didn't have a finisher that could only be done to guys of a certain size and didn't require 20 seconds to set up.
> He wasn't guilty of doing the same match every time which consists of 40 moves that look more like a trampoline exhibition than a wrestling match. He didn't have unnecessary movement of doing something in five steps when it could have been be done in three.


He still, in the indies, had a handful of unnecessary manoeuvres that were just plain stupid and/or dangerous. The rubik's cube is a great example of that.

What he did in the indies isn't relevant to what he did in WWE NXT.


----------



## KingJohn

Eh, never knew what people on here saw in him. I guess it was all from his indie days, because he was pretty boring on NXT. He was never going to be anything more than a mid carder at best on the main stage. As for people comparing him to Ryback (for some reason?) he has nowhere near the Star Power or potential that Ryback has.


----------



## NexSES

KingJohn said:


> Eh, never knew what people on here saw in him. I guess it was all from his indie days, because he was pretty boring on NXT. He was never going to be anything more than a mid carder at best on the main stage. As for people comparing him to Ryback (for some reason?) he has nowhere near the Star Power or potential that Ryback has.


Ryback has star power and potential?


----------



## Green

In recent years Hero has excelled as a tag team wrestler, I can't help but feel both him and Cesaro would've done great if wwe had just debuted them together as KOW. Of course, something like that would hurt Vince's ego, so it wouldn't happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

KingJohn said:


> Eh, never knew what people on here saw in him. I guess it was all from his indie days, because he was pretty boring on NXT. He was never going to be anything more than a mid carder at best on the main stage. As for people comparing him to Ryback (for some reason?) he has nowhere near the Star Power or potential that Ryback has.


Well, of course he doesn't, he hasn't had a push on the ME roster like Ryback's had. Granted, the Ryback push wouldn't suit him, and maybe the "potential" isn't on the same level, but just like how DB's push changed many people's opinions on him, you just never know.


----------



## KingJohn

NexSES said:


> Ryback has star power and potential?


Ryback was one of the top 2-3 most over guys on the roster during his initial face run, and definitely has Main Event/Top Mid-Card potential.


----------



## NexSES

KingJohn said:


> Ryback was one of the top 2-3 most over guys on the roster during his initial face run, and definitely has Main Event/Top Mid-Card potential.


I didn't realize having some other wrestlers name chanted at you makes you over...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NexSES said:


> I didn't realize having some other wrestlers name chanted at you makes you over...


The feed me more chants were insane, and he was getting solid pops/cheers against Punk/in the ME. After MANIA it just kept going downhill majorly.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

OXI said:


> .


Off topic, she has a very loving face. I don't wanna tear her clothes off yet. It'd depend on her personality. That's what I mean by loving face. I'd probably fall hard if she was cool enough.

But oh god, stop pretending that Ryback wasn't over as all hell, some of you. WWE botched that whole thing badly.


----------



## the fox

Hero just posted about his release
https://www.facebook.com/thechrishero


----------



## Snapdragon

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The feed me more chants were insane, and he was getting solid pops/cheers against Punk/in the ME. After MANIA it just kept going downhill majorly.


I guess you're forgetting Ryback came out to dead silence every single PPV he was on


----------



## Snapdragon

Hero posted a statement on FB

He seems pretty positive and even mentions how Bryan got fired twice before coming back to WWE

https://www.facebook.com/thechrishero/posts/538745912883922


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Just like to say, whoever changed the thread title is a genius.


----------



## BornBad

CZW Wrestling ‏@combatzone 34 min
Huge Announcement: CZW World Champion @DrewGulak will face @thechrishero at Cage of Death 15 Dec 14th

Gabe Sapolsky ‏@BookItGabe 20 min
#DGUSANeedsAHero Do you want Hero vs Gargano or Hero vs Baretta on 11/17 at DGUSA in Brookly. Also, DVD giveaway during #WWE #Raw tonight


----------



## Jof

> Maybe you've heard. Maybe you've not heard. Last Friday my contract with WWE was terminated. Man... Terminated sounds so harsh, right? To me, it conjures up images of post-apocalyptic wars with robots, machine guns and atomic bombs. No thank you. Merriam-Webster defines terminate as 'to come to an end in time.' Okay.. That's a little less dramatic. I can handle that. For the last 21 months, I've lived in Florida as a part of WWE's Developmental System. That time has now come to an end.
> 
> There are a lot of ways I can look at this and, honestly, it won't serve me at all to be anything BUT positive and optimistic. I could sulk. I could point fingers. I could feel sorry for myself. Or, I could channel all my energy into getting back out there, kicking some ass and taking things to the next level. Once upon a time, a close friend of mine named Claudio Castagnoli was released from WWE. Another good friend, Colt Cabana, got his walking papers. The 'Best in the World' Bryan Danielson had his contract 'terminated'. TWICE. These three guys are all CRAZY talented and, on all accounts, are doing rather well for themselves right now, eh? I'm leaving WWE on good terms so, if it's meant to be, I'm sure I will be back. If it's not meant to be, I can guarantee you that I will still be trotting all over the globe doing what I love (and what I'm damn good at) at the highest level possible.
> 
> How will my career unfold? There's no telling at this moment and that can be scary. I can assure you, though, that I am genuinely excited to take things into my hands and get back out there. There are sights I've not seen in the last two years, friends I've not spent time with and fans I've not performed in front of. How long has it been since a #HipHopThursday? There are people I'm dying to work with! I have ideas that are practically begging to surface; I say let's get to it!
> 
> The response I've gotten from all of this hullabaloo has literally overwhelmed me. So much so that I'm just now getting back to some people two, three days after they had reached out. It's important to me that I let you all know how much this has meant to me. Whether it was a tweet, an e-mail, facebook message, text, call or voicemail, your support means the world to me. It would have been incredibly easy to go to a dark place and succumb to negative thoughts and energy. Your love has kept my spirits high and, again I reiterate, I am absolutely thrilled to get back in the mix.
> 
> ...I do have a favor I'd like to ask of you. When things happen that we don't like, it's our instinct look for answers. We get sad. We get mad. In this situation, there's nothing to be sad about! And rather than being angry about what has happened, I want you all to be happy about what's going to happen! I'll be back with a vengeance, I assure you. The best way to support me is with positive energy. Also, WWE and NXT loaded with talented guys and girls. There's an overabundance of talent at that Performance Center that inspires ME, some of which you've not even seen yet. Those folks need your support just like I do so make sure your voices are heard.
> 
> To wrap this up, I'd like everyone to know that I loved my experience here. I've made so many great friends. I have memories that will last a lifetime. I've learned so much; not just about professional wrestling but I've discovered a lot about myself. I've gained a lot of new fans and I hope that you will all follow me on this new journey. If you wish to support me directly, there are a plethora of ways to do so: you can continue to follow and interact with me on Twitter and Facebook, you can come watch me do what I love to do LIVE and in livin' color, you can pick up some brand new Chris Hero merchandise in person or online. Speaking of which, thechrishero.com will be sorted out soon with all new @ChrisHeroMerch *and* I am pleased to announce that I will have additional t-shirts available courtesy of @OneHourTees (http://www.prowrestlingtees.com/chrishero).
> 
> Whether it's in Philly, Oberhausen Germany, Los Angeles, Austin Texas, London, Tokyo, Chicago or Toronto, you will see me and I will see YOU. Soon, my friends. Thank you for your support.
> 
> -CH
> 
> P.S. Here's my upcoming schedule. Enjoy~!
> 
> November 16 for PWS (@ProWreSyndicate) in Rahway, NJ v. Hurricane Helms - "Wrestle Bowl"
> 
> November 17 for Dragon Gate USA (@BookItGabe/dgusa.tv) in Brooklyn, NY v. ??? - "Freedom Fight 2013"
> 
> November 29 for FUW (@FUWPro) in Tampa, FL
> 
> December 6 for IWA-MS (@IWAMidSouth) in Clarksville, IN v. Trik Davis - "Big Ass Christmas Bash"
> 
> December 7 for DREAMWAVE (@dwwrestling) in LaSalle, IL v. Prince Mustafa Ali - "The Fight Before Christmas"
> 
> December 20/21 for PWG (@OfficialPWG) in Reseda, CA - "All Star Weekend 10"
> 
> potential promoters can e-mail me directly at [email protected]
> Follow me on Twitter at @thechrishero
> Check out my MERCH Twitter at @ChrisHeroMerch
> Follow me on Facebook at facebook.com/thechrishero
> Buy t-shirts at prowrestlingtees.com/chrishero
> Stay tuned for the resurrection of thechrishero.com



A year/6 months from now, there's good chance WWE might even bring him back. As for as his fans are concerned, its not as bad as it looks. The only thing Hero needs to make sure is that he STAYS THE FUCK AWAY FROM TNA at all costs. WWE has blacklisted TNA originals due to the lawsuit. Any association with TNA...and its over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Snapdragon said:


> I guess you're forgetting Ryback came out to dead silence every single PPV he was on


So the loud feed me more chants and cheers he was getting don't exist?


----------



## KingJohn

NexSES said:


> I didn't realize having some other wrestlers name chanted at you makes you over...





Snapdragon said:


> I guess you're forgetting Ryback came out to dead silence every single PPV he was on


Yeah, dead silence;


----------



## RiverFenix

He won't be back in the WWE fold unless HHH and Stephanie get a divorce.


----------



## Jof

^ Implying one of them actually wants him back? with the other gone, its possible? 

I don't think that's the case. Neither Stephanie nor Vince probably even care about some indy wrestler named Chris hero. Triple H was likely the only reason he was even hired in the first place, as it is the case with most indy talents that have been recently hired. You got a better chance of him coming back with Triple H still in that position, than without him. Don't forget Triple H is the reason the WWE developmental with state of the art performance center, NXT etc..is a top priority within WWE right now. And you want him gone just because an unmotivated, Lazy dude was released? Really?


----------



## USAUSA1

Hero is 34, good luck on that second chance.


----------



## Asenath

USAUSA1 said:


> Hero is 34, good luck on that second chance.


Male wrestlers don't really hit their stride until their thirties.


----------



## USAUSA1

Asenath said:


> Male wrestlers don't really hit their stride until their thirties.


But WWE do not look at that. They want someone they can develop and groom at a young age. I really think the reason he was released because of his age and potential growth.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

USAUSA1 said:


> But WWE do not look at that. They want someone they can develop and groom at a young age. I really think the reason he was released because of his age and potential growth.


Unfortunately you're probably right, but maybe since he already put in some time, they'd make an exception…

The message he posted is nice in that it seems he's positive and the door is open for a return, but if he left on good terms - i.e. not because he's too lazy or egotistical or whatever - then to me it says 1 of 2 things about WWE's thought process here:

One, as has been speculated on here, this is part of the new anti-indy guy, pro-"larger than life" guy initiative. Entirely possible, and understandable on WWE's part - but it kind of sucks for *wrestling* fans because in the spectrum of sports entertainment, this strategy pushes things even further into the non-wrestling zone…

We actually have a quite good wrestling product currently in-ring, but we still have a guy like Khali who is a vestige of wrestling's freak show days, and the last time WWE focused this much on "larger than life" - the early 1990s - we ended up with guys like Giant Gonzalez and shit. I don't want things to go back to that, not that they will, but every time they swap out a Chris Hero for a guy who is bigger and shit but might not have the same in-ring skills (or promo skills for that matter), we go more in that direction. That's entirely WWE's prerogative of course and although I don't like it, I understand it.

Two, maybe they told Hero to trim down and bulk up after he started getting too flabby earlier this year, he did everything he could working out and tanning and whatever the fuck else short of taking steroids, and Vince or someone looked at it and said "no way, if this is him in good shape, that's not good enough." Which would suck if true, because that's really just down to genetics, first of all, and second of all there's no reason everyone needs to look the same - yeah he doesn't cut the imposing figure of a Ryback, but he's a totally different kind of wrestler. One great thing about him in the ring is how versatile he is and how he can do no hands suicide moonsaults and shit. I get that we don't want our wrestlers to look fat and out of shape and shit but he looks like he's in pretty good shape right now. He could still trim down in the waist area and shit but he's obviously working on it. Different body types should be OK as long as they still look like athletes.


----------



## obby

knew he was never getting to the main roster


----------



## Snapdragon

KingJohn said:


> Yeah, dead silence;



So you're telling me he didn't come out to dead silence at every single PPV he faced Punk on?

Because I can show you video evidence of this if you'd like


----------



## x78

Stop trying to pretend that Ryback wasn't over, you're making yourself look stupid and discrediting your own argument.


----------



## Snapdragon

x78 said:


> Stop trying to pretend that Ryback wasn't over, you're making yourself look stupid and discrediting your own argument.







7:10 Yeah listen to how over Ryback is






3:10 Man listen to that pop






0:02 vs 2:19 Man he almost outpopped Cena there






1:55 I rest my case


Once he kept putting on poor PPV performance after poor PPV performance his Raw live crowd pops also started to die down. Was Ryback semi-over on Raw? Sure. But you can't deny that EVERY SINGLE PPV he appeared on the crowd couldn't give less of a fuck about him. Doesn't matter how over you are if you aren't over when it counts and Ryback definitely wasn't.


----------



## Oxidamus

Hardly his fault he went against crowd favourites every match. :draper2

Still question why people even still talk shit about Ryback so religiously.


----------



## Obfuscation

If it's not about the INDIES or the studs that came from there, that guy isn't gonna care for it. No point in bothering with him.

but that RAW in Sacramento when Punk vs Vince happens and Ryback comes out to a massive ovation wasn't posted. Interesting.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'm personally not as huge of a fan of Hero as some of you seem to be, but much respect for the guy, especially after reading the statement he released. Dude seems to have his mind in the right place.


----------



## Oxidamus

I think he's just trying to be polite because he knows he fucked up himself. He's right when he said he can't blame anyone else.
Comparing himself to Bryan, Punk and Cesaro was silly though. Just because they're well known indy guys? At least those guys bothered to put the effort in! 

If you're given months and months to get more visibly muscular/thinner/whatever you have no one to blame but yourself when the cut comes around.


----------



## HitMark

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Just a question, since I really don't watch NXT.
> But, did Ohno live up to his potential? I mean, was his work in NXT an indication that his firing is bad move by WWE?
> Because I just know the reports about his physique and how good he appeared to be when I watched him on the indies but what went wrong?
> Or was it solely because of his physique?


I never cared for him. He might have been good on the indies but was crap on NXT. I didn't think his matches with Regal or Harper were that good. Just ok.



King BOOKAH said:


> The new Edge? Minus the looks which is why Edge got the push he had? You make ZERO sense.. Not to mention HE PICKED HIS OWN DAMN NAME..
> People should think twice, post once.
> Ohno had his own style and I was actually a fan. I think from a non generic standpoint someone like Ohno would do better on the roster than say, Zayn BUT thats not saying much. The problem with the Indy guys is they have to be forced down peoples throats to get over. They don't just come out and have that IT factor that has put guys like Austin, the Rock, and Cena on the map.. They don't have the presence of Brock, Orton or Sheamus that automatically shoots them to the top and honestly I dont think WWE enjoys investing that much time and effort into doing it.
> People talk about Bryan and CM Punk and forget how long it took for them to get to where they are now and they are still bellow guys like Orton, Cena and Big Show when they do bookings.. When Rock came back he b*tch slapped CM punk, took his belt, shut down his reign and Cena stepped into the picture.
> What the WWE wants is a new Cena and they will never find that in the indys. We can all agree they already have a MASSIVE amount of talent around. NXT alone could be its own show and out rate TNA BUT They still have to find the next generations leader because Cena is getting up there in age. Fortunately for them he's the hardest working guy in the history of the sport or they would be on their asses.
> 
> So when we see people like Ohno get booted, its a good thing because it frees up room to find someone to get rid of Cena once and for all.. It allows them to keep Bryan and Punk in the spot light because you bring up someone like Ohno and he will pull heat from CM Punk.. You bring up Zayn and he starts pulling heat from Bryan. These guys are too similar to eachother/ cookie cutter to warrant actually getting upset.
> 
> Ohno would have been a jobber and you guys know it. Look how hard Cesaro has had to push to get to the middle of the tag division. He is leaps and bounds above Ohno, so what do you think would have happened to him? Same finisher as Barrett, no unique move set, no presence.. mediocre mic work.
> 
> C'mon son.
> 
> With that being said.. He could make it on TNA easily.


Agree with everything you said. Aries isn't doing too bad for himself at TNA.



OXI said:


> I think he's just trying to be polite because he knows he fucked up himself. He's right when he said he can't blame anyone else.
> Comparing himself to Bryan, Punk and Cesaro was silly though. Just because they're well known indy guys? At least those guys bothered to put the effort in!
> 
> If you're given months and months to get more visibly muscular/thinner/whatever you have no one to blame but yourself when the cut comes around.


But punk and DB are still not muscular or got more muscular when they came to wwe.


----------



## Oxidamus

HitMark said:


> But punk and DB are still not muscular or got more muscular when they came to wwe.


Punk did put on a heap of weight when he got signed.
Bryan has bulked up a lot since he returned after getting let go.

Even if Bryan didn't get more muscular at least he can attribute it to his multiple dietary problems.


----------



## HitMark

OXI said:


> Punk did put on a heap of weight when he got signed.
> Bryan has bulked up a lot since he returned after getting let go.
> 
> Even if Bryan didn't get more muscular at least he can attribute it to his multiple dietary problems.


I know punk on weight but that wasn't muscle. He looked chubby during that time. And I think DB looked more muscular in his texas promotion days than he does now.


----------



## Oxidamus

HitMark said:


> I know punk on weight but that wasn't muscle. He looked chubby during that time. And I think DB looked more muscular in his texas promotion days than he does now.


Punk was a bit more muscular too. Now he's on a vegan diet I think so he doesn't get as much protein. Could be wrong.

Bryan was leaner - much thinner then than he ever was. That was also before he had diet problems.


----------



## KingJohn

Snapdragon said:


> So you're telling me he didn't come out to dead silence at every single PPV he faced Punk on?
> 
> Because I can show you video evidence of this if you'd like


I honestly couldn't answer because I never saw those PPVs, but from the video I posted, he sure as hell ended the PPV with a huge pop and had one of the biggest pops when he shell shocked Cena the night after Mania. From many reports of people from shows, at the time of his face push, only Cena was out popping him most nights. I don't know how you could say he wasn't over, definitely more over than Kassius Ohno would ever be, which was my whole point in the first place.


----------



## Snapdragon

The Primer said:


> If it's not about the INDIES or the studs that came from there, that guy isn't gonna care for it. No point in bothering with him.
> 
> but that RAW in Sacramento when Punk vs Vince happens and Ryback comes out to a massive ovation wasn't posted. Interesting.


I didn't know Raw was a PPV. 

Also if you're refering to me, one of my current favorite wrestlers on the roster is Big E Langston. So there you go.


----------



## Raw2003

*Kassius Ohno comments on being released from WWE*

He says he left WWE on good terms and says if it's meant to be he'll be back one day and if not he'll still do what he loves, he talks about other things in great length so here is a links to the article http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10034292.shtml


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee

*Re: Kassius Ohno comments on being released from WWE*

They really went the wrong direction with Kassius Ohno, he's super talented. 

GOod interview, it's good that he's taying positive about it all. 

I'm predicting he'll be back.


----------



## Raw2003

BRUCE KLEE said:


> They really went the wrong direction with Kassius Ohno, he's super talented.
> 
> GOod interview, it's good that he's taying positive about it all.
> 
> I'm predicting he'll be back.


I hope so, I was looking forward to him being in the main roster right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DudeLove669

OXI said:


> Punk was a bit more muscular too. Now he's on a vegan diet I think so he doesn't get as much protein. Could be wrong.
> 
> Bryan was leaner - much thinner then than he ever was. That was also before he had diet problems.


You can get plenty of protein on a Vegan diet. Just as much as with meat


----------



## Oxidamus

DudeLove669 said:


> You can get plenty of protein on a Vegan diet. Just as much as with meat


It's some weird ass natural diet. Not even sure if he has soy based foods. He definitely gets enough to keep himself at his current weight.


----------



## THANOS

OXI said:


> It's some weird ass natural diet. Not even sure if he has soy based foods. He definitely gets enough to keep himself at his current weight.


He's actually no longer a vegan because of a soy intolerance :lol, so he's back to eating some meats like eggs and fish but stays away from beef I believe.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

People trying to say "Ohno would've been a jobber.". 

I actually do think if they would've teamed him with Cesaro and formed a similar stable to KOW, and let them do the same things they did before, it would've worked perfectly. 

That being said, good that Hero is realizing that most of this is admittingly his fault. Hopefully, we'll see a return. That being said, if he does come back and makes it to RAW, I can't wait for every bandwagonner who said he wasn't that good here to say "OH MAN, I'VE BEEN A HERO FAN SINCE THE START." 

That kinda seems like the trend whenever an indie star rises up, anyway.


----------



## Oxidamus

THANOS said:


> He's actually no longer a vegan because of a soy intolerance :lol, so he's back to eating some meats like eggs and fish but stays away from beef I believe.


We're talking about Punk not Bryan. 

I mentioned that about Bryan a few pages ago though.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Happy he's left on good terms, they probably won't bring him back due to his age now, but it's nice that he's not burnt all bridges.


----------



## THANOS

OXI said:


> We're talking about Punk not Bryan.
> 
> I mentioned that about Bryan a few pages ago though.


Oh silly me lol. I thought Punk had stopped being Vegan again as well though? Only his was due to laziness I believe haha


----------



## SpeedStick

*Lets look at the body of another guy who's 6'4*


----------



## BornBad

SpeedStick said:


> *Lets look at the body of another guy who's 6'4*


TALK ABOUT AIR OF CONFIDENCE! 

OOOOOOOOH! TAKE A LOOK AT THAT DOUBLE BICEP!


----------



## Eddie Ray

SpeedStick said:


> *Lets look at the body of another guy who's 6'4*


he was also juicing...so, yeah. argument invalid.


----------



## Oxidamus

Let's take a look at another guy that's around about that height...





































:cesaro


----------



## THANOS




----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

With Kassius, I think the problem was that he never really did anything to stand out in NXT.

He is good in the ring as evidenced by his FCW match against Rollins, but I don't feel he ever connected with people and made people care about him.

Maybe there were other reasons why he was released though.

I think he will enjoy being back on the indy circuit, where he can be himself a lot more and show what he can do. 

Perhaps the WWE style just never suited him.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

oh well, not a big loss.


----------



## BornBad

Back online beyotch http://thechrishero.com/


----------



## Wcthesecret

What if he comes back as kassius hero?


----------



## THANOS

Here's Hero's first match back on the indies. He looked good.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That first thumbnail pic looks like a man who's given up on life and resigned himself to his fate. :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

no big loss. Dude was boring as hell.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Anyone know how his match with Johnny Gargano went?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BornBad

RobFeinstein RFVIDEO ‏@kfabe101 

http://Rfvideo.com filmed an exclusive 5 hour shoot with Chris Hero today and it goes on sale this coming week we got answers #chrishero


----------



## BornBad

Pappa Bacon said:


> Anyone know how his match with Johnny Gargano went?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was told that was a great match and that Gargano hited the Pedigree on Hero ( kicked out at 1 ) who turned nuts


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel

Here's the possible reason for his release:

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ry_on_Ohno_s_Release.html#buLzk7xrTFX0iTJ2.99

- Regarding Kassius Ohno's WWE departure, word is that in confidence, he told some of his co-workers that he couldn't understand why he wasn't being pushed at the level of guys he thought he was better than. Those co-workers then told WWE management that he had said and that sealed his fate with the company, combined with his age and the fact they had no immediate plans or ideas for him on the main roster.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Ham and Egger said:


> That first thumbnail pic looks like a man who's given up on life and resigned himself to his fate. :lmao





I'd imagine so, when you go from WWE development back to the bingo halls and high school gyms.


----------



## december_blue

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Here's the possible reason for his release:
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ry_on_Ohno_s_Release.html#buLzk7xrTFX0iTJ2.99
> 
> - Regarding Kassius Ohno's WWE departure, word is that in confidence, he told some of his co-workers that he couldn't understand why he wasn't being pushed at the level of guys he thought he was better than. Those co-workers then told WWE management that he had said and that sealed his fate with the company, combined with his age and the fact they had no immediate plans or ideas for him on the main roster.


I wonder who it was...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

december_blue said:


> I wonder who it was...


who cares who it was, thinking that you're better than somebody who's getting a push is nothing but sour grapes.


----------



## THANOS

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> who cares who it was, thinking that you're better than somebody who's getting a push is nothing but sour grapes.


He sounds like a more politically correct version of Punk. He has a similar superiority complex but is not as outspoken about it. This usually translates into a motivated individual, working hard to prove they're the best. Seems kind of dumb to release someone that wouldn't be complacent with their position like, say, a Kofi Kingston would, especially given that he doesn't bitch about this kind of stuff in a public forum.


----------



## DPW

I hope he will get over this experience and focus on what he has to do from now on.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

i could see him in TNA


----------



## napalmdestruction

THANOS said:


> He sounds like a more politically correct version of Punk. He has a similar superiority complex but is not as outspoken about it. This usually translates into a motivated individual, working hard to prove they're the best. Seems kind of dumb to release someone that wouldn't be complacent with their position like, say, a Kofi Kingston would, especially given that he doesn't bitch about this kind of stuff in a public forum.


Except Punk has the work to back up his claims. Being outspoken about it is the right thing to do in that kind of environment. Still a shitty attitude from whomever did that, if this is actually true.


----------



## Until May

this is almost as bad as HHH denying EDDIE EDWARDS AND FUCKING DAVEY RICHARDS the freaking idiot


----------



## Asenath

723SuperBlizzard said:


> i could see him in TNA


He'd make more money on the indies.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Until May said:


> this is almost as bad as HHH denying EDDIE EDWARDS AND FUCKING DAVEY RICHARDS the freaking idiot


...then why are they at tonight's nxt tapings?


----------



## THANOS

napalmdestruction said:


> Except Punk has the work to back up his claims. Being outspoken about it is the right thing to do in that kind of environment. Still a shitty attitude from whomever did that, if this is actually true.


Punk has always been outspoken and bitchy even back when he first got signed in OVW; watch the DVD. The difference between Punk and Hero is that Hero doesn't air his grievances in a public forum to bash the company's decisions. I don't see how Hero's attitude would be any different than someone like Ambrose, Rollins, or even Bryan. Remember that interview Bryan did after being released about losing to guys that he was way better than on NXT, only with an optimistic and easy going tone? That is basically Chris Hero.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Punk has always been outspoken and bitchy even back when he first got signed in OVW; watch the DVD. The difference between Punk and Hero is that Hero doesn't air his grievances in a public forum to bash the company's decisions. I don't see how Hero's attitude would be any different than someone like Ambrose, Rollins, or even Bryan. Remember that interview Bryan did after being released about losing to guys that he was way better than on NXT, only with an optimistic and easy going tone? That is basically Chris Hero.


Except Bryan, Ambrose and Rollins were all way, way better than Kassius Ohno in developmental. There's being arrogant/outspoken when you're a legit top-tier talent, and then there's being like that when you show very little and your performances are totally lackluster. Also, you mention that Bryan made those comments while he wasn't under contract with the company. Big difference to someone going round and claiming that he is better than people getting pushed and then not showing anything to back that up.

The bottom line is that Ohno didn't get a main roster push because he didn't deserve one. He wasn't even close to being a stand-out on NXT. Maybe he was more talented than he was showing, but if he wasn't producing the goods (which he wasn't) then I don't think anyone can have any complaints about how things turned out.


----------



## THANOS




----------



## BornBad

Asenath said:


> He'd make more money on the indies.


And he wants to return to Japan next year... NJPW or NOAH would be a better choice for him


----------



## jarrelka

What the hell? Im watching this weeks nxt and kassius is on it. Have I missed something?


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> Except *Bryan*, Ambrose and Rollins were all way, way better than Kassius Ohno in developmental. There's being arrogant/outspoken when you're a legit top-tier talent, and then there's being like that when you show very little and your performances are totally lackluster. Also, you mention that Bryan made those comments while he wasn't under contract with the company. Big difference to someone going round and claiming that he is better than people getting pushed and then not showing anything to back that up.
> 
> The bottom line is that Ohno didn't get a main roster push because he didn't deserve one. He wasn't even close to being a stand-out on NXT. Maybe he was more talented than he was showing, but if he wasn't producing the goods (which he wasn't) then I don't think anyone can have any complaints about how things turned out.


I have no idea how you determined that, Bryan was in FCW for about a month.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

jarrelka said:


> What the hell? Im watching this weeks nxt and kassius is on it. Have I missed something?


That episode was taped a while ago.


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> I have no idea how you determined that, Bryan was in FCW for about a month.


Yeah, because he was put straight onto the old NXT, and impressed enough that main roster audiences were chanting for him at major events after he'd been released.

Why make nit-picking comments like this that have absolutely no relevance to anything? Ohno underperformed and has been released, that's the end of it. Trying to pretend that he was good or make excuses for him achieves nothing. He seems to have a positive attitude and is back on the indies doing what he wants to do, good on him. The amount of time that Bryan spent in FCW is totally irrelevant to that.


----------



## Snapdragon

Bryan got really lucky, because WWE had just started the NXT show


----------



## THANOS

Snapdragon said:


> Bryan got really lucky, because WWE had just started the NXT show


Actually, to be honest, Bryan actually "asked" to go to FCW for a bit to work off some ring rust. He wouldn't have went there otherwise.


----------



## Jean0987654321

He'll be back....when TNA is bought by WWE :troll


----------



## jarrelka

Jean0987654321 said:


> He'll be back....when TNA is bought by WWE :troll



OMG WHATS CASHASS SLOWMO DOIN IN DA IMPACTZONE?!


----------



## Wcthesecret

jarrelka said:


> OMG WHATS CASHASS SLOWMO DOIN IN DA IMPACTZONE?!


Tazz: I don't know mike, but if he's here, than he's given up on his career than. I mean, I did


----------



## tigermaskfan23

So where can I got to watch Chris Hero since he is going back to that name in the indies?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

tigermaskfan23 said:


> So where can I got to watch Chris Hero since he is going back to that name in the indies?


In a high school gym near you.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## The Widow Maker

Can't say I'm going to miss him. I'm trying to work out what his USP is/was?


----------



## THANOS

Here's the actual truth on Ohno's release.



> Regarding the story from last week where it was reported that Kassius Ohno was let go after complaining privately to co-workers in NXT before those co-workers relayed what he was saying to WWE officials, a few people in developmental have noted that they don't believe Ohno was ever vocal about his position with the company. One person noted Ohno was never vocal and even privately, even if he may have had reasons, never knocked anyone and also noted it would be a very short list of people who actually fit into that category of not talking to people when they were frustrated. It was said if being frustrated and openly saying so gets you released, almost nobody would still be there.
> 
> Dusty Rhodes, NXT writer Ryan Ward and some of the trainers were strongly behind Ohno but he wasn't politically in a good place.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


So it turns out Ohno was every bit the model employee, and man, we've been seeing in all these interviews he's done post release. I guess HHH/Vince was/were just punishing a hardworking model employee for his genetics. fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274

THANOS said:


> Here's the actual truth on Ohno's release.
> 
> 
> 
> So it turns out Ohno was every bit the model employee, and man, we've been seeing in all these interviews he's done post release. I guess HHH/Vince was/were just punishing a hardworking model employee for his genetics. fpalm


It's stuff like this that makes me fear Triple Hearst taking over.


----------



## BornBad

It's very sad. Looks like Triple H is like Vince.... out of touch with WWE fans today


----------



## BehindYou

Seems strange how you can outright 100% believe that dirtsheet report but disregard the one about his attitude issues...

Its easy to believe what you want to believe I guess.


----------



## napalmdestruction

4hisdamnself said:


>


That was a fantastic spot. It's really amazing how he's a 1000000x times more entertaining on the indies. Just the way he enters the ring tells everything about. Maybe he was being neutered on NXT or maybe he's simply a better fit for the indie style but I really can't understand what happened with him.


----------



## THANOS

BehindYou said:


> Seems strange how you can outright 100% believe that dirtsheet report but disregard the one about his attitude issues...
> 
> Its easy to believe what you want to believe I guess.


Well after reading about William Regal's, and many others direct thoughts about him, which depict him as a hard working and respectable guy, and seeing him in these interviews post-release, I think I have a good reason for discrediting the one about his attitude; don't you?


----------



## hidden202

Just bumping this up as how Chris Hero is doing..


He left in shape in WWE and now...


----------



## scrilla

lookin good right THANOS? :ti


----------



## Obfuscation

oh that's sad.

not his body. the guy who bumped this.


----------

